# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  از الان بخونم میشه؟

## jacks

سلام من صفر صفرم
اگه از الان تا کنکور بشینم 950 ساعت درس بخونم یعنی هر روز 16.5 ساعت به چه رتبه ای میتونم برسم؟
تو اختصاصی ها هم نمیخوام ریاضی و فیزیک بخونم
میخونما ولی ریاضی رو برای 10 درصد میخونم و فیزیک رو برای 30 درصد زدن 
با این شرایط بقیه درسا رو میتونم به چه درصدایی برسونم؟
میخوام این درصدا رو بزنم تو این زمان  میشه؟ هر کدوم چند ساعت میخواد؟
ادبیات 36
عربی 60
دینی 68
زبان 52
فیزیک 27
ریاضی 10
زیست و شیمی 50

----------


## God_of_war

کسی که صفره نمیتونه ۱۶ ساعت بخونه هر چند رتبه برتر هم این همه ساعت نمیتونه بخونه بهتره برا سال بعد برنامه ریزی کنی ولی از الان بخون روزی هشت یا ده ساعت پیوسته کافیه

----------


## jacks

> کسی که صفره نمیتونه ۱۶ ساعت بخونه هر چند رتبه برتر هم این همه ساعت نمیتونه بخونه بهتره برا سال بعد برنامه ریزی کنی ولی از الان بخون روزی هشت یا ده ساعت پیوسته کافیه


داداش فرض رو بگیر بتونم بخونم.اونموقع با همین شرایط و درصدایی که گفتم نظرت رو بگو

----------


## Lily.

اره میشه عمومیا رو خیلی تقویت کن با زیست و شیمی،،،،کارنامه ۹۰۰ منطقه ۱ امسال ریاضی ۷ درصد فیزیک ۸ درصد زده بود و با بقیه جبران کرده بود قوی کردن عمومیا کاری نداره فقط پیوستگی روزانه میخواد،،، نمیدونم نظام جدیدی یا قدیم ولی حتی تو این فاصله هم میتونی بیشتر کولاک کنی اگه نظام جدید باشی ،،اگه هم قدیم با میتونی به این درصدا برسی مخصوصا ادبیات که این ۳۶ تا فقط میشه تستای قرابت،،، شیمی هم که پارسال ۴۰ درصد حفظی بود یه خط ویژه بگیری دستت روزی دو ساعت روش بخونی این که فیکسه فیکس میشه برات....
تهش اینکه میشه حتما هم میشه شروع کن ۶ ساعت زیست بخون ۳تا ۴ ساعت شیمی ۴ ساعت عمومی و یه ازمون عمومی هم کنکور اخر شبی یا اول صبحی و تحلیلش
کنکورا هم نگران نباش شده باشه ۲۰ روز اخر هر روزم بدیشون میرسی و تحلیلشون میکنی،،با یه مشاور رتبه برتر که میدونه و میتونه کمکت کنه اگه نیاز داری حرف بزن اگه خودت میتونی هم نمیخواد به حرف هیچکس دیگه هم گوش نده همه تلاشتو کن حداقل بعدش پشیمونی نداره و به هیچ حرف ناامیدی گوش نده بشو قورباغه کر(اگه داستانشو بدونی)

----------


## B3hism

> سلام من صفر صفرم
> اگه از الان تا کنکور بشینم 950 ساعت درس بخونم یعنی هر روز 16.5 ساعت به چه رتبه ای میتونم برسم؟
> تو اختصاصی ها هم نمیخوام ریاضی و فیزیک بخونم
> میخونما ولی ریاضی رو برای 10 درصد میخونم و فیزیک رو برای 30 درصد زدن 
> با این شرایط بقیه درسا رو میتونم به چه درصدایی برسونم؟
> میخوام این درصدا رو بزنم تو این زمان  میشه؟ هر کدوم چند ساعت میخواد؟
> ادبیات 36
> عربی 60
> دینی 68
> ...


.
سلام .
ببین راستش به نظر من این که فقط بخوای یه درسی رو برای درصد خاص بخونی ، جواب درستی نمیده . تجربه ی خودم بهم میگه که اگر مثلا ریاضی رو برای درصد ۱۰ و. مثلا فقط سوالات احتمال و لگاریتم بخونم ، احتمال اینکه به این درصد نرسم خیلی بیشتر از وقتیه که مباحث رو به صورت کلی بخونم . 
حذف میحث هم یه مسئله ی کاملا سلیقه ای هستش . مثلا اگر از من بپرسند از ریاضی کدوم فصلش رو حاضری حذف کنی ، قطعا جوابم اینه که لگاریتم رو حذف میکنم ولی مشتق رو به هیچ قیمتی از دست نمی‌دم ، درصورتی که همه از مشتق واهمه دارند و عاشق لگاریتم هستند .
درسته که یه سری از فصل ها باید حذف بشه ، ولی هدف روی این حذف کردنه باید باشه ، نه انتخاب کردن فصل برای خوندن . به نظرم چندتا فصل سنگین از ریاضی و فیزیک که از قیافه‌شون خوشت نمیاد رو حذف کن و بقیه ش رو خیلی نرمال شروع کن به خوندن .
برای درس ها ( مخصوصا اختصاصی ها ) از هر پایه ، پنج نمونه نمونه سوال امتحان تشریحی از نیمه اول و دوم سال ( ترجیحا نهایی یا مدارس درخشان ) دانلود کن ، خیلی به سرعت یادگیریت کمک میکنه . 
وسواس رو توی کامل زدن تست ها کنار بذار و برای هر درس به طور خاص مطالعه کن و برای سطح معلوماتت از هر درس ، سقف تعیین کن . مثلا سقفت رو این تعیین کن که اونقدری که بتونی به سوالات امتحانی ای که دانلود کردی یا سوالات کنکور پنج سال اخیر از الکتریسیته ساکن جواب بدی ، کافیه و دنبال جزئیات بیشتر نباشی .
تجربه ی شخصی خودم بهم میگه که دقیقا زمان بیدار شدن اون غول درونی ای که داریم ، دقیقه ی نود هستش و اگر از ترس یا امید یا استرس ، درست تغذیه‌ش کنیم ، کارش رو هم خیلی خوب بلده .
پس فقط بیدارش کن و خودت رو با کسی مقایسه نکن و فقط شروع کن .

----------


## Mina_medicine

من اون حرف دوستمون که درباره قورباغه کر بود داستانشو خوندم خیلی قشنگ بود.
من هیچ وقت راستش این سوالای مشابه شما رو تو یه جمع مخصوصا کنکوریا نمیپرسم
چون احتمال اینکه نا امیدت کنن خیلی بیشتره تا امیدوار بشی به خوندن.
همه چی به خودتون برمیگرده.
به ذهن خودتون.
منم کم کم میخوام اینجارو ترک کنم
چون داره تاثیر منفی میذاره روم
سعی کنید ادمای سمی رو دور کنید از خودتون و فقط باور کنید خودتون رو و شروع کنید
تعداد خیلی زیادی مثل شما بودن ک از الان شروع کردن و موفقم شدن به رشته های تاپ رسیدن
خیلیا حتی اسمشونم نشنیدیم.

----------


## Mina_medicine

> .
> سلام .
> ببین راستش به نظر من این که فقط بخوای یه درسی رو برای درصد خاص بخونی ، جواب درستی نمیده . تجربه ی خودم بهم میگه که اگر مثلا ریاضی رو برای درصد ۱۰ و. مثلا فقط سوالات احتمال و لگاریتم بخونم ، احتمال اینکه به این درصد نرسم خیلی بیشتر از وقتیه که مباحث رو به صورت کلی بخونم . 
> حذف میحث هم یه مسئله ی کاملا سلیقه ای هستش . مثلا اگر از من بپرسند از ریاضی کدوم فصلش رو حاضری حذف کنی ، قطعا جوابم اینه که لگاریتم رو حذف میکنم ولی مشتق رو به هیچ قیمتی از دست نمی‌دم ، درصورتی که همه از مشتق واهمه دارند و عاشق لگاریتم هستند .
> درسته که یه سری از فصل ها باید حذف بشه ، ولی هدف روی این حذف کردنه باید باشه ، نه انتخاب کردن فصل برای خوندن . به نظرم چندتا فصل سنگین از ریاضی و فیزیک که از قیافه‌شون خوشت نمیاد رو حذف کن و بقیه ش رو خیلی نرمال شروع کن به خوندن .
> برای درس ها ( مخصوصا اختصاصی ها ) از هر پایه ، پنج نمونه نمونه سوال امتحان تشریحی از نیمه اول و دوم سال ( ترجیحا نهایی یا مدارس درخشان ) دانلود کن ، خیلی به سرعت یادگیریت کمک میکنه . 
> وسواس رو توی کامل زدن تست ها کنار بذار و برای هر درس به طور خاص مطالعه کن و برای سطح معلوماتت از هر درس ، سقف تعیین کن . مثلا سقفت رو این تعیین کن که اونقدری که بتونی به سوالات امتحانی ای که دانلود کردی یا سوالات کنکور پنج سال اخیر از الکتریسیته ساکن جواب بدی ، کافیه و دنبال جزئیات بیشتر نباشی .
> تجربه ی شخصی خودم بهم میگه که دقیقا زمان بیدار شدن اون غول درونی ای که داریم ، دقیقه ی نود هستش و اگر از ترس یا امید یا استرس ، درست تغذیه‌ش کنیم ، کارش رو هم خیلی خوب بلده .
> پس فقط بیدارش کن و خودت رو با کسی مقایسه نکن و فقط شروع کن .


اگه یه سوال مشتق اومد که با لگاریتم ترکیب شده بود چی؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## yeetmaster

> اگه یه سوال مشتق اومد که با لگاریتم ترکیب شده بود چی؟


خب این خیلی نامتحتمله چون اصلا مشتق لگاریتمی نمیخونیم ما :Yahoo (50): 
ولی خب بله حق با ایشونه
سوالات فصل مشتق اصولا جورین که اگه بخوان سختشون کنن میان محاسبات عجیب غریب میدن. و خب توی هیچکدوم از کنکورا و حتی آزمون آزمایشیا نیومدن جوری سوال طرح کنن که یه ایده جدید و خفن داشته باشه چون مشتق جوریه که دامنه سوالاتش به نسبت محدوده
ولی لگاریتم ماشالله هزار ماشالله میتونن ازش کیلویی سوال خفن و ایده دار و غیرقابل حل بدن :Yahoo (4): 

کلا مشتق فصل ساده ایه چون 90 درصد درس نامه و آموزشش همون مشتق گیری میشه بعد دیگه یه سری نکات خُرد داره فقط
یعنی اگه منبع آموزشی خوب باشه, کل مشتق رو میشه 3-4 روزه جمع کرد (با کلی تست) ولی خب لگاریتم وقت بیشتری میطلبه بنظر من :Yahoo (35):

----------


## B3hism

> اگه یه سوال مشتق اومد که با لگاریتم ترکیب شده بود چی؟


دقیقا عرض من هم همین بود که انتخاب چندتا درس محدود ، غلطه .
اگر هم خیلی اذیتمون کرد ، با احترام به مخاطب ، صبر میکنیم تیتاب رو بدند و بخوریم و جلسه کنکور رو کات بدیم .

----------


## Maryam.mz

سوالات زیست کنکور های سال های قبل رو بخور ، ببین خوندن و حفظ شدن کافی نیست بخورشون ، فصل ب فصل هم نه ، دفترچه کنکور هم خارج هم داخل سال های قبل رو دان کن و زیستشون رو بخون ، هرسوال رو میخونی بلافاصله جوابش رو هم بخون بعدم برو سراغ همون مبحث از کتاب درسی ، با این کار صفر هم ک باشی تا هفتاد درصد میری قشنگ ، فقط باید هرروز این کاررو انجام بدی دیگه . برای عمومی ها هم صفر باشی تا هفتاد میتونی بری ، فقط باید زیاد بخونی ، توی عمومی جز عربی و زبان خوندن ملاکه ، تا میتونی ادبیات رو بخون ، یعنی تاریخ ادبیات اگه دارین بخون و لغات رو قورت بده املای کلمات رو حفظ کن اورده اند های کتاب رو قشنگ بخون برای املا و اگ زبان فارسی دارید داستان و املای زبان فارسی رو خوب بخون برای قرابت تا میتونی تست زمان دار بزن ، درسنامه نمیخواد فقط تست زمان دار ، تا 30 تست بزنی عالیه ، سی تست قرابت زماندار روزانه ، البته اگ جوابشو بلافاصله چک کنی بهتر میشه ، برای ارایه هم وسواسی نشو ، ی راست برو توی تست و از توی تست همه چی رو خود ب خود یاد میگری ، فیلم دیدن و درسنامه خوندن برای ارایه قرابت خریته .
عربی روزی یک مبحث رو میتونی جمع کنی
یه روز قواعد ترجمه رو بذار
فردا ش عربی پایه رو بخون ( اول دبیرستان یا نهم ) روز بعدش معرفه نکره روز بعد اعراب روز بعد اعراب فعل مضارع ... بیست روز طول میکشه کل عربی رو تموم کنی اما با روزی ی مبحث عربی رو میرسی بالا بزنی ، فقط روزی ی مبحث اونم در حد سی تا تست بزنی بسه . قواعد عربی سوم هم که اسونه نمیخواد خودکشی کنی و اگ نظام جدید باشی کلا عربی تون چیزی نداره ک بخوای بپیچونی همه ش رو باید بخونی ن اعلال دارین نه اعراب رو کامل دارین ...
زبان دایره لغت بالا میخواد ، در حد 4 تا تست گرامر بیشتر نمیاد بقیه فقط لغت فقططط
تا میتونی لغت بخون ، لغت خالی نه ، کاربردش تو جمله رو یاد بگیر ، و روزی 20 تا لغت ده تا گرامر یک ریدینگ ی کلوز رو داشته باش
زیست رو ک گفتم چ کنی ، باور کن با همون روشی ک گفتم زیست رو تا هفتاد میتونی برسونی حتی اگ صفر باشی ، من خودم برای 98 امتحان کردم ب شدت جواب داد و راضی بودم 
برای ریاضی فیزیک ایده ای ندارم ولی برای شیمی اگه بتونی یه هفته ی کامل وقت بذاری ، توی یه هفته یه کنکور زیست رو تحلیل کنی ، 2 تا 3 ساعت برای عمومی ت بذاری و بعدش پشت سر هم شیمی بخونی و تست بزنی سر ی هفته کل شیمی رو می بندی ، اما دیگ ب فیزیک ریاضی تو اون هفته نمی رسی ک البتع میتونی توی هفته های بعد ب جای شیمی این کاررو برای ریاضی و بعد فیزیک انجام بدی
ببین روزی 16 ساعت خوندن ی جور جوک هست ، ولی اگ بتونی عالیه ، ب این هم فکر نکن ک هرروز همه ی درس ها رو بخونی خسته میشی 
الان وقت زیادی نیس ک دنبال تنوع باشی همین ک برای هر درس اختصاصی ی هفته وقت بذاری و بعد هفته ی بعد بری سراغ ی اختصاصی دیگ و کل روز های هفته کنار اون یک درس تخصصی چهار تا عمومی رو داشته باشی سر یک یکو نیم ماه کل درسات رو میخونی . الان تو این بازه با سطح صفر فقط حمله کردن جواب میده ، اونم ن همزمان ب چند تا درس چون له میشی ، هر هفته رو برای یک درس بذار و تو اون یک درس رو له کن ، تمرکز ت هم روی تستای سراسری باشه

----------


## high.target

_اگ عیگ آدم بشینی بخونی چرا نشه میشع
فقط باید بخونی
عین آدم
و باور داشته باش ک میشه
اینو من بهت میگم
خودتو باور کن و شروع کن_

----------


## Mr.Moein

> سوالات زیست کنکور های سال های قبل رو بخور ، ببین خوندن و حفظ شدن کافی نیست بخورشون ، فصل ب فصل هم نه ، دفترچه کنکور هم خارج هم داخل سال های قبل رو دان کن و زیستشون رو بخون ، هرسوال رو میخونی بلافاصله جوابش رو هم بخون بعدم برو سراغ همون مبحث از کتاب درسی ، با این کار صفر هم ک باشی تا هفتاد درصد میری قشنگ ، فقط باید هرروز این کاررو انجام بدی دیگه . برای عمومی ها هم صفر باشی تا هفتاد میتونی بری ، فقط باید زیاد بخونی ، توی عمومی جز عربی و زبان خوندن ملاکه ، تا میتونی ادبیات رو بخون ، یعنی تاریخ ادبیات اگه دارین بخون و لغات رو قورت بده املای کلمات رو حفظ کن اورده اند های کتاب رو قشنگ بخون برای املا و اگ زبان فارسی دارید داستان و املای زبان فارسی رو خوب بخون برای قرابت تا میتونی تست زمان دار بزن ، درسنامه نمیخواد فقط تست زمان دار ، تا 30 تست بزنی عالیه ، سی تست قرابت زماندار روزانه ، البته اگ جوابشو بلافاصله چک کنی بهتر میشه ، برای ارایه هم وسواسی نشو ، ی راست برو توی تست و از توی تست همه چی رو خود ب خود یاد میگری ، فیلم دیدن و درسنامه خوندن برای ارایه قرابت خریته .
> عربی روزی یک مبحث رو میتونی جمع کنی
> یه روز قواعد ترجمه رو بذار
> فردا ش عربی پایه رو بخون ( اول دبیرستان یا نهم ) روز بعدش معرفه نکره روز بعد اعراب روز بعد اعراب فعل مضارع ... بیست روز طول میکشه کل عربی رو تموم کنی اما با روزی ی مبحث عربی رو میرسی بالا بزنی ، فقط روزی ی مبحث اونم در حد سی تا تست بزنی بسه . قواعد عربی سوم هم که اسونه نمیخواد خودکشی کنی و اگ نظام جدید باشی کلا عربی تون چیزی نداره ک بخوای بپیچونی همه ش رو باید بخونی ن اعلال دارین نه اعراب رو کامل دارین ...
> زبان دایره لغت بالا میخواد ، در حد 4 تا تست گرامر بیشتر نمیاد بقیه فقط لغت فقططط
> تا میتونی لغت بخون ، لغت خالی نه ، کاربردش تو جمله رو یاد بگیر ، و روزی 20 تا لغت ده تا گرامر یک ریدینگ ی کلوز رو داشته باش
> زیست رو ک گفتم چ کنی ، باور کن با همون روشی ک گفتم زیست رو تا هفتاد میتونی برسونی حتی اگ صفر باشی ، من خودم برای 98 امتحان کردم ب شدت جواب داد و راضی بودم 
> برای ریاضی فیزیک ایده ای ندارم ولی برای شیمی اگه بتونی یه هفته ی کامل وقت بذاری ، توی یه هفته یه کنکور زیست رو تحلیل کنی ، 2 تا 3 ساعت برای عمومی ت بذاری و بعدش پشت سر هم شیمی بخونی و تست بزنی سر ی هفته کل شیمی رو می بندی ، اما دیگ ب فیزیک ریاضی تو اون هفته نمی رسی ک البتع میتونی توی هفته های بعد ب جای شیمی این کاررو برای ریاضی و بعد فیزیک انجام بدی
> ببین روزی 16 ساعت خوندن ی جور جوک هست ، ولی اگ بتونی عالیه ، ب این هم فکر نکن ک هرروز همه ی درس ها رو بخونی خسته میشی 
> الان وقت زیادی نیس ک دنبال تنوع باشی همین ک برای هر درس اختصاصی ی هفته وقت بذاری و بعد هفته ی بعد بری سراغ ی اختصاصی دیگ و کل روز های هفته کنار اون یک درس تخصصی چهار تا عمومی رو داشته باشی سر یک یکو نیم ماه کل درسات رو میخونی . الان تو این بازه با سطح صفر فقط حمله کردن جواب میده ، اونم ن همزمان ب چند تا درس چون له میشی ، هر هفته رو برای یک درس بذار و تو اون یک درس رو له کن ، تمرکز ت هم روی تستای سراسری باشه


آیا این روشی ک گفتی ک هر هفته ی اختصاصی بخونه کسی تجربه داشته یا همینجوری نظرت اینه :Yahoo (21): 

با اون روش زیست ک گفتی زیستو چند زدی؟رتبت چند شد کنکورکلا؟

----------


## Matean

> آیا این روشی ک گفتی ک هر هفته ی اختصاصی بخونه کسی تجربه داشته یا همینجوری نظرت اینه
> 
> با اون روش زیست ک گفتی زیستو چند زدی؟رتبت چند شد کنکورکلا؟


اره این سوال منم هست.هفته ای یه اختصاصی رو کسی تجربه کرده؟بنظر ریسکی میاد

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام من صفر صفرم
> اگه از الان تا کنکور بشینم 950 ساعت درس بخونم یعنی هر روز 16.5 ساعت به چه رتبه ای میتونم برسم؟
> تو اختصاصی ها هم نمیخوام ریاضی و فیزیک بخونم
> میخونما ولی ریاضی رو برای 10 درصد میخونم و فیزیک رو برای 30 درصد زدن 
> با این شرایط بقیه درسا رو میتونم به چه درصدایی برسونم؟
> میخوام این درصدا رو بزنم تو این زمان  میشه؟ هر کدوم چند ساعت میخواد؟
> ادبیات 36
> عربی 60
> دینی 68
> ...


به به
بازم یکی از این تاپیک های " از الان میشه؟ " :d

پسرخوب ، گوجه و بادمجون نیومدی بخری که یک ماشین حساب برداشتی و یک مشت عدد رو به اسم ساعت ضرب  و جمع و تقسیم کردی و الان اومدی اجراش کنی
روزی 16 ساعت اصلا نمیشه درس خواند ، شما ربات نیستی ، آدمی !
خیلی همت کنی و زرنگ باشی و توانایی جسمانی و روحی بالایی داشته باشی 12 ساعت بتوانی بخوانی که اگر 7 ساعت حداقل خواب در نظر بگیریم 12+7 میشه 19 ساعت و 5 ساعت هم زیاد میاد که صرف کارهای دیگه مثل استراحت مثل غذا خوردن مثل حتی توالت رفتن یا هرچیزی میشه
ماشین نیستی که ، بالاخره تا یک حدی مغزت جامیگیره ، مثلا 7 ساعتش مفیده ، بقیه اش الکی داری میخوانی چون مغزت هنوز قبلیا رو هم پرد ازش نکرده.
با توجه به اینی که صفرصفر هم هستی

رسیدن به این درصد ها توی این زمان باقی مانده ، غیرممکن نیست ولی ممکن هم نیست ، باید زودتر شروع میکردی ، میتونی حالا امتحانش کنی و بخوانی ولی از خیال این محاسبات ماشین حسابی بیا بیرون ، تو یک روز از خواب بیدار شو و 16 ساعت درس بخوان ، میفهمی شبیه جغد میشی تا آخر شب :d
به هر حال موفق باشی

----------


## Maryam.mz

> آیا این روشی ک گفتی ک هر هفته ی اختصاصی بخونه کسی تجربه داشته یا همینجوری نظرت اینه
> 
> با اون روش زیست ک گفتی زیستو چند زدی؟رتبت چند شد کنکورکلا؟


زیست رو میتونستم بالای هفتاد بزنم ولی تو مساله های ژنتیک بی دقتی کردم ، بالای 60 زیر هفتاد ، رتبه رو نمیگم اما پرستاری پردیس بهشتی . بله من خودم امتحان کردم و تصمیم دارم دوباره هم انجامش بدم

----------


## .yalda.

> سلام من صفر صفرم
> اگه از الان تا کنکور بشینم 950 ساعت درس بخونم یعنی هر روز 16.5 ساعت به چه رتبه ای میتونم برسم؟
> تو اختصاصی ها هم نمیخوام ریاضی و فیزیک بخونم
> میخونما ولی ریاضی رو برای 10 درصد میخونم و فیزیک رو برای 30 درصد زدن 
> با این شرایط بقیه درسا رو میتونم به چه درصدایی برسونم؟
> میخوام این درصدا رو بزنم تو این زمان  میشه؟ هر کدوم چند ساعت میخواد؟
> ادبیات 36
> عربی 60
> دینی 68
> ...


سلام :Yahoo (1): قطعا درصد فارسی  رو میتونی بالا تر از این ببری شک نکن  :Yahoo (94):  فقط کافیه این مدت یکم بیشتر روی مباحث لغت و قرابت کار کنی.برای شیمی هم حدودا با حفظیا میتونی این درصد رو بگیری ولی الکتروشیمی هم حتما کار کن که تستاش بیشتر جنبه حفظی دارن.یه نکته هم بگم اصلا الان نگو روزی فلان قدر بخونم یا فلان قدر تست بزنم که قطع به یقین کمتر از اونی که انتظار داری میخونی.الان فقط بخون و به اینکه حسن و حسین و علی و تقی چی گفتن ومخصوصا به عدد و رقم کاری نداشته باش که اگر بهشون توجه کنی باختی.

----------


## mahdi_artur

*همه تاپیک های "از الان بخونم میشه" از سال 95 تا 98 انجمن:
کنکور 98 :
http://forum.konkur.in/thread66776.html
اگه از الان شروع کنم در این 73 روز چیکار میشه کرد؟
کنکور 97 : 
خیلی مهم.از الان میشه؟
از الان بخونم میشه ؟
کنکور 96 :
https://forum.konkur.in/thread49529.html
شروع از الان.یک ماه باقی مونده چی بخونم؟
کنکور 95 :
https://forum.konkur.in/thread40930.html
https://forum.konkur.in/thread34165.html
https://forum.konkur.in/thread39257.html

همه شونم تیتر شون همینه: "از الان بخونم میشه؟"
همه شونم پر از جواب بوده، یعنی یک نفر تاپیک رو شروع کرده و تا روز ها و حتی ماه ها داشتیم که بیان بهش امید و روحیه بدن و بگن فلان کار رو انجام بده حتما میشه و ...
همگی هم موفق نشدن، میتونید برید از تک تک این افراد بپرسید، اگر طرف بخواد راستشو نگه میاد میگه آره من از 17 روز مونده به کنکور شروع کردم و الان پزشکی میخونم، نمونه شم این تاپیک خودتون میتونید برید بخونید طرف میگه در عرض 17 روز پزشکی آوردم و میشه و فلان پدر آمرزیده : 
https://forum.konkur.in/thread42565.html

سال های بعدیم البته همینه، 
قضاوت با خودتون...

*

----------


## dina.kh

> سوالات زیست کنکور های سال های قبل رو بخور ، ببین خوندن و حفظ شدن کافی نیست بخورشون ، فصل ب فصل هم نه ، دفترچه کنکور هم خارج هم داخل سال های قبل رو دان کن و زیستشون رو بخون ، هرسوال رو میخونی بلافاصله جوابش رو هم بخون بعدم برو سراغ همون مبحث از کتاب درسی ، با این کار صفر هم ک باشی تا هفتاد درصد میری قشنگ ، فقط باید هرروز این کاررو انجام بدی دیگه . برای عمومی ها هم صفر باشی تا هفتاد میتونی بری ، فقط باید زیاد بخونی ، توی عمومی جز عربی و زبان خوندن ملاکه ، تا میتونی ادبیات رو بخون ، یعنی تاریخ ادبیات اگه دارین بخون و لغات رو قورت بده املای کلمات رو حفظ کن اورده اند های کتاب رو قشنگ بخون برای املا و اگ زبان فارسی دارید داستان و املای زبان فارسی رو خوب بخون برای قرابت تا میتونی تست زمان دار بزن ، درسنامه نمیخواد فقط تست زمان دار ، تا 30 تست بزنی عالیه ، سی تست قرابت زماندار روزانه ، البته اگ جوابشو بلافاصله چک کنی بهتر میشه ، برای ارایه هم وسواسی نشو ، ی راست برو توی تست و از توی تست همه چی رو خود ب خود یاد میگری ، فیلم دیدن و درسنامه خوندن برای ارایه قرابت خریته .
> عربی روزی یک مبحث رو میتونی جمع کنی
> یه روز قواعد ترجمه رو بذار
> فردا ش عربی پایه رو بخون ( اول دبیرستان یا نهم ) روز بعدش معرفه نکره روز بعد اعراب روز بعد اعراب فعل مضارع ... بیست روز طول میکشه کل عربی رو تموم کنی اما با روزی ی مبحث عربی رو میرسی بالا بزنی ، فقط روزی ی مبحث اونم در حد سی تا تست بزنی بسه . قواعد عربی سوم هم که اسونه نمیخواد خودکشی کنی و اگ نظام جدید باشی کلا عربی تون چیزی نداره ک بخوای بپیچونی همه ش رو باید بخونی ن اعلال دارین نه اعراب رو کامل دارین ...
> زبان دایره لغت بالا میخواد ، در حد 4 تا تست گرامر بیشتر نمیاد بقیه فقط لغت فقططط
> تا میتونی لغت بخون ، لغت خالی نه ، کاربردش تو جمله رو یاد بگیر ، و روزی 20 تا لغت ده تا گرامر یک ریدینگ ی کلوز رو داشته باش
> زیست رو ک گفتم چ کنی ، باور کن با همون روشی ک گفتم زیست رو تا هفتاد میتونی برسونی حتی اگ صفر باشی ، من خودم برای 98 امتحان کردم ب شدت جواب داد و راضی بودم 
> برای ریاضی فیزیک ایده ای ندارم ولی برای شیمی اگه بتونی یه هفته ی کامل وقت بذاری ، توی یه هفته یه کنکور زیست رو تحلیل کنی ، 2 تا 3 ساعت برای عمومی ت بذاری و بعدش پشت سر هم شیمی بخونی و تست بزنی سر ی هفته کل شیمی رو می بندی ، اما دیگ ب فیزیک ریاضی تو اون هفته نمی رسی ک البتع میتونی توی هفته های بعد ب جای شیمی این کاررو برای ریاضی و بعد فیزیک انجام بدی
> ببین روزی 16 ساعت خوندن ی جور جوک هست ، ولی اگ بتونی عالیه ، ب این هم فکر نکن ک هرروز همه ی درس ها رو بخونی خسته میشی 
> الان وقت زیادی نیس ک دنبال تنوع باشی همین ک برای هر درس اختصاصی ی هفته وقت بذاری و بعد هفته ی بعد بری سراغ ی اختصاصی دیگ و کل روز های هفته کنار اون یک درس تخصصی چهار تا عمومی رو داشته باشی سر یک یکو نیم ماه کل درسات رو میخونی . الان تو این بازه با سطح صفر فقط حمله کردن جواب میده ، اونم ن همزمان ب چند تا درس چون له میشی ، هر هفته رو برای یک درس بذار و تو اون یک درس رو له کن ، تمرکز ت هم روی تستای سراسری باشه


ببخشید میشه راجع به روشتون بیشتر توضیح بدید ؟برای درس شیمی هم دوم و سوم بخونم تا الان هیچی شیمی نخوندم میشه ؟بقیه درسا اوکیه ولی شیمی نه 
شیمی دوم و سوم کفایت میکنه میشه حلول هارو تو این تایم خوند و جواب داد ؟اگه اسد و باز نخونم میشه محلول هارو جواب داد مرسی از راهنماییت

----------


## -SmS-

روزی ۱۶ ساعت؟ نه اصلا. به هیچ وجه نمیشه. اگر هم از هر هزار نفر یکی اینکارو انجام بده مسلما دیوانه ترین آدم بین اون هزار نفر خودشه.این جور رفتار ها صرفا یه جور حماقت از روی "اضطرابه". اگه هم فکر میکنی قصدم نا امید کردنت بود،کاملا درست فکر کردی. اینایی هم که میان میگن حتما میشه،تو میتونی و از این چرندیات، دارن از روی شکم حرف میزنن. پیش خودشون هم فکر میکنن چه قدر آدم خوبی هستن که دارن به یکی امید میدن و کمکش میکنن در حالی که اینکار کمک که نیست هیچ، عین دوستی خاله خرسه هست.
پیشنهادم اینه اول از همه زمان هایی که خیلی مضطربی مثل یکی دو ماه مونده به کنکور، تصمیم های هیجانی نگیر و به جاش با افراد دیگه(و نه اونایی که تو شرایط خودت هستن) مشورت کن.
راستش من خیلی توانایی و دانش مشاوره دادن به کسی رو ندارم ولی چون تو این شرایط بودم، پیشنهادم اینه که از اونجایی که صفری، فعلا هر چند ساعتی که میتونی و خیلی خسته نمیشی(معمولا برای کسی که خیلی وقته درس نخونده در حد ۵ یا ۶ ساعته) شروع کن و تابستون با برنامه کانون کل یا بیشتر پایه رو بخون و اصلا سراغ پیش نرو. مسلما اگه تنبلی نکنی و پیوسته درس بخونی سال بعد نتیجه خوبی میگیری. ولی امسال احتمال اینکه بتونی موفق بشی تقریبا صفره، به خصوص با این روشی که در پیش گرفتی.

----------


## B.R

سلام
شدن یا نشدن این کار ب خودت برمیگرده من خودمم تو همین وضعیتم و سردرگمم.
ولی پیشنهادم ب شما اینه ک امروز یافردا شروع کن ب خوندن بدون اینکه براخودت تعیین کنی ک چند ساعت بخونی مثلا من خودم بعد چند سال دوری تونستم چهار ساعت بخونم
تا حدی ک توانایی داری بخون 
اون میشه ساعت مطالعه ات برای شروع و بعدش هم روزی نیم ساعت اضافه کنی تا ده ساعت برسونی خوبه ۱۶ ساعت واقعا غیر منطقیه 
عمومیارو میشه خیلی بالا بیاری حتی تا ۷۰
شیمی ک راستش نمیدونم خودمم ازشیمی سر درنمیارم 
زیستم ب گفته ی دوست عزیزمون سوالات کنکورای ۹۰ ب بعد و داخل و خارج انقد بخون ک همه رو حفظ حفظ شی با نکاتی ک داره این فک میکنم جواب بده
ریاضیم درس سختی نیست من خودم دوروز قبل کنکور روزی دوسه ساعت خوندم ریاضیو چندتا مبحثو ۳۰ ب بالا زدم 
فیزیکم اگ ن قدیمی پیش دو میتونه کمکت کنه مبحث راحت و تست خیزیه
ودراخر یکی از دوستای گلمmina77ی جمله خوبی ب من گفتن گفتن ک این تایم دیر هست ولی واقعا قابل جبران نیست و نمیتونی ب عقب برگردی
پس بخون ک بعدا پشیمون نشی باقیش توکل برخدا
تستای سراسری اولویتت باشه چ عمومیا چ اختصاصیا همرو کار کن

----------


## -SmS-

> *همه تاپیک های "از الان بخونم میشه" از سال 95 تا 98 انجمن:
> کنکور 98 :
> http://forum.konkur.in/thread66776.html
> اگه از الان شروع کنم در این 73 روز چیکار میشه کرد؟
> کنکور 97 : 
> خیلی مهم.از الان میشه؟
> از الان بخونم میشه ؟
> کنکور 96 :
> https://forum.konkur.in/thread49529.html
> ...


دقیقا. حالا اون بنده های خدا از روی اضطراب یه تصمیم اشتباهی گرفتن، مقصر اون احمقایی هستن که هلشون میدن تو چاه. بعدش هم کلی به اینکه به یه آدم درمونده امید و انگیزه دادن،افتخار میکنن.

----------


## Maryam.mz

> ببخشید میشه راجع به روشتون بیشتر توضیح بدید ؟برای درس شیمی هم دوم و سوم بخونم تا الان هیچی شیمی نخوندم میشه ؟بقیه درسا اوکیه ولی شیمی نه 
> شیمی دوم و سوم کفایت میکنه میشه حلول هارو تو این تایم خوند و جواب داد ؟اگه اسد و باز نخونم میشه محلول هارو جواب داد مرسی از راهنماییت


سلام ، برای محلول ها ممکنه بتونید یکی از تست ها ش رو بزنید ،البته تست اگر از مباحث حفظی ش باشه نود درصد میتونید.
اینطوری هست که برای کل عمومی ها دو ساعت تا سه ساعت وقت میذارید ، اگر خیلی اوکی هستید که برید کنکور بزنید ( توی 60 دقیقه ) و شصت دقیقه هم برای تحلیل کنکور بذارین ، ولی اگر وضعتون اونقدر ها اوکی نیست روی مبحث به مبحث عمومی ها کار میکنید ( حداکثر سه ونیم ساعت ) یه ربع قرابت فقط تست یه ربع ارایه فقط تست یه ربع لغت یه ربع تاریخ ادبیات ، اگر عربی عالی هستین ک گفتم ، اگر نه که مباحثی که خوب نیستید یا صفر هستین رو شروع میکنید روزانه به خوندن ، یه روز مفعول به یه روز حال و... برای هر کدوم سی تست کافیه . دینی و زبان هم به همین صورت ، این برنامه ی صبح تون بود .
ازبعد عمومی ها تا مثلا هشت شب میذارید روی این که دو فصل شیمی رو کامل بخونم و تموم کنم تستاشم بزنم 400 پونصد تستم براش بزنم ک تموم شه دیگه .
از روی کتاب درسی شروع میکنید به خوندن، سریع خوندن ، بعد اگر منبعی مثل موج ازمون داشتید درس نامه ش رو کامل میخونید و نکته های مهم و مفید ش رو علامت میزنید و بعد بلافاصلع میرید توی تست ، من منبع م برای نظام خودم مبتکران هست و خیلی تست داره ، تک تک تست ها ش رو میزنم ( به صورت ازمونی ، زمان دار و داخل پاسخبرگ جوابارو پر می کنم ) هرتستی که حس میکنم در درکش مشکل داشتم رو توی پاسخ برگ هم مشهص میکنم ، مثلا دور شماره سوال توی اسخبرگ دایره میکشم ، بعد از هر یک صفحه ای که تست زدم یا بعد هر ده تست میرم و پاسخ کلیدی رو نگاه میکنم ، اکر درست بود دو حالت داره ، یه حالت برای وقتی هست ک از رد شدن بقیه گزینه ها کامل مطمئن بودم و دلیل داشتم برای انتخاب این گزینه و حالت دوم وقتی که جواب رو درست زدم ولی شک داشتم یا میخواستم ببینم راه کتاب چی بوده یا هرچیز دیگه ... اگر حالت اول رخ بده هیچی ولی برای حالت دوم میرم و پاسخ همون تست رو میخونم ، اگر اشتباه بزنم یا جواب ندم هم دوباره برمیگردم به سوال ، دوباره میخونمش و تلاش میکنم حل ش کنم ، چون اینجا ب ذهنم زمان دادم ، اغلب یه راه حلی پیدا میکنه ، در هرصورت اون تست رو علامت دار میکنم که نزدیک کنکور برگردم بهش ، و البته سراغ پاسخ هم میرم و جواب رو کامل یاد میگیرم .
این روشش بود ، روزی دو فصل رو میتونید بخونید این طوری ، برای این ک ازبقیه درس ها هم غافل نشم میرم سراغ هرکدوم شون ، حالا هرکدوم ب ی روش ، برای زیست ، کنکور های سال قبل رو میزنم تحلیل میکنم ( حداکثر دو و نیم ساعت ) ! برای فیزیک هم میشه فرمول ها رو مرور کرد ، رسیدن به فیزیک و ریاضی در حالی ک داری شییمی فشرده میخونی کار سختیه ...
ولی یه هفته برای کل شیمی کافیه ، نشد نهایت ده روز ، اگر شما نظام جدید باشید اسید بازتون خیلی اسون شده و واقعا میرسید بخونیدش ، برای ایجاد تعادل هم یک درس سخت رو با یک درس اسون توی یک روز بچینید ، فقط قبلش یادتون باشه که تا استو رو مسلط نباشید هیچ وقت نمیتونید سراغ محلول و سینتیک و تعادل و اسید باز برید ، رعایت ترتیب خیلی مهمه

----------


## ario76

میشه گفت که همه روی درسایی مثل زیست تمرکز میکنن و اتفاقا بهتره که روی ریاضی زمان بیشتری بذاری تا بتونی رتبه بالاتری بگیری!

----------


## aysan 18

> سوالات زیست کنکور های سال های قبل رو بخور ، ببین خوندن و حفظ شدن کافی نیست بخورشون ، فصل ب فصل هم نه ، دفترچه کنکور هم خارج هم داخل سال های قبل رو دان کن و زیستشون رو بخون ، هرسوال رو میخونی بلافاصله جوابش رو هم بخون بعدم برو سراغ همون مبحث از کتاب درسی ، با این کار صفر هم ک باشی تا هفتاد درصد میری قشنگ ، فقط باید هرروز این کاررو انجام بدی دیگه . برای عمومی ها هم صفر باشی تا هفتاد میتونی بری ، فقط باید زیاد بخونی ، توی عمومی جز عربی و زبان خوندن ملاکه ، تا میتونی ادبیات رو بخون ، یعنی تاریخ ادبیات اگه دارین بخون و لغات رو قورت بده املای کلمات رو حفظ کن اورده اند های کتاب رو قشنگ بخون برای املا و اگ زبان فارسی دارید داستان و املای زبان فارسی رو خوب بخون برای قرابت تا میتونی تست زمان دار بزن ، درسنامه نمیخواد فقط تست زمان دار ، تا 30 تست بزنی عالیه ، سی تست قرابت زماندار روزانه ، البته اگ جوابشو بلافاصله چک کنی بهتر میشه ، برای ارایه هم وسواسی نشو ، ی راست برو توی تست و از توی تست همه چی رو خود ب خود یاد میگری ، فیلم دیدن و درسنامه خوندن برای ارایه قرابت خریته .
> عربی روزی یک مبحث رو میتونی جمع کنی
> یه روز قواعد ترجمه رو بذار
> فردا ش عربی پایه رو بخون ( اول دبیرستان یا نهم ) روز بعدش معرفه نکره روز بعد اعراب روز بعد اعراب فعل مضارع ... بیست روز طول میکشه کل عربی رو تموم کنی اما با روزی ی مبحث عربی رو میرسی بالا بزنی ، فقط روزی ی مبحث اونم در حد سی تا تست بزنی بسه . قواعد عربی سوم هم که اسونه نمیخواد خودکشی کنی و اگ نظام جدید باشی کلا عربی تون چیزی نداره ک بخوای بپیچونی همه ش رو باید بخونی ن اعلال دارین نه اعراب رو کامل دارین ...
> زبان دایره لغت بالا میخواد ، در حد 4 تا تست گرامر بیشتر نمیاد بقیه فقط لغت فقططط
> تا میتونی لغت بخون ، لغت خالی نه ، کاربردش تو جمله رو یاد بگیر ، و روزی 20 تا لغت ده تا گرامر یک ریدینگ ی کلوز رو داشته باش
> زیست رو ک گفتم چ کنی ، باور کن با همون روشی ک گفتم زیست رو تا هفتاد میتونی برسونی حتی اگ صفر باشی ، من خودم برای 98 امتحان کردم ب شدت جواب داد و راضی بودم 
> برای ریاضی فیزیک ایده ای ندارم ولی برای شیمی اگه بتونی یه هفته ی کامل وقت بذاری ، توی یه هفته یه کنکور زیست رو تحلیل کنی ، 2 تا 3 ساعت برای عمومی ت بذاری و بعدش پشت سر هم شیمی بخونی و تست بزنی سر ی هفته کل شیمی رو می بندی ، اما دیگ ب فیزیک ریاضی تو اون هفته نمی رسی ک البتع میتونی توی هفته های بعد ب جای شیمی این کاررو برای ریاضی و بعد فیزیک انجام بدی
> ببین روزی 16 ساعت خوندن ی جور جوک هست ، ولی اگ بتونی عالیه ، ب این هم فکر نکن ک هرروز همه ی درس ها رو بخونی خسته میشی 
> الان وقت زیادی نیس ک دنبال تنوع باشی همین ک برای هر درس اختصاصی ی هفته وقت بذاری و بعد هفته ی بعد بری سراغ ی اختصاصی دیگ و کل روز های هفته کنار اون یک درس تخصصی چهار تا عمومی رو داشته باشی سر یک یکو نیم ماه کل درسات رو میخونی . الان تو این بازه با سطح صفر فقط حمله کردن جواب میده ، اونم ن همزمان ب چند تا درس چون له میشی ، هر هفته رو برای یک درس بذار و تو اون یک درس رو له کن ، تمرکز ت هم روی تستای سراسری باشه


​ب من ک این نظرت انگیزه داد دستت درد نکنع

----------


## Maryam.mz

> ​ب من ک این نظرت انگیزه داد دستت درد نکنع


 :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Mysterious

*تو بخون شد شد نشدم مهم اینه بعدا عذاب وجدان نخوندن نمیگیری*

----------


## Ali jk

بخودت مربوطه داداش
اينكه قبول ميشي يا نه بخودت بستگي داره
بنظرم پول خرج كن و برو پيش يه مشاور ك برنامه بده واست
طبيعتا  ادماي كمي از چيز مفت استفاده ميكنن
برو برنامه بدن
بشين تلاشت و بكن
قبول شدي ك هيچ
نشدي سال ديگه هم هس

----------


## Mr.Moein

> زیست رو میتونستم بالای هفتاد بزنم ولی تو مساله های ژنتیک بی دقتی کردم ، بالای 60 زیر هفتاد ، رتبه رو نمیگم اما پرستاری پردیس بهشتی . بله من خودم امتحان کردم و تصمیم دارم دوباره هم انجامش بدم


این روشارو یکی بهت گفته یا خودت همینجوری امتحان کردی؟

----------


## God_of_war

> داداش فرض رو بگیر بتونم بخونم.اونموقع با همین شرایط و درصدایی که گفتم نظرت رو بگو


مشکلت اینه میخوای بهت دروغ بگم اره میدونم میخوای بگی تواناییشو داری و از این حرفا ... ولی نهایت ۲ روز بتونی ۱۶ ساعت بخونی بعدش مثل یه سفینه تو فضا سوختت تموم میشه کلا میمونی تو خلا کامل. من یه ادم شکست خورده ام ولی علت شکستام . انتظار مسخره و بیش از حد از خودم بود منم مثل تو یه برنامه میریختم ۱۵ ساعت بعد دو روز جا میزدم و یه ماهه بعدش کلا افسرده بودم به جا اینکار یه برنامه متناسب و معمولی بریز پیوسته بخون. من حاضرم شرط ببندم دو ماهه نه تنها تو بلکه نیکولا تسلا هم هیچی نمیشه.

----------


## Mina_medicine

#انگیزشی
#سوال

✅ سلام آقای هاشمی ، تو این دو ماه هم میشه موفق شد ؟ من تا الان هیچ کاری نکردم ، از کجا شروع کنم ؟ تو رو خدا جواب بدید

این سوالی هستش که این روزها خیلی از کنکوری های 99 برای من میفرستن. 

اینکه تو زمان باقی مونده رتبه زیر هزار و دو هزار قابل دسترس نیست ، کاملا منطقی هستش و اصلا لازم نیست در موردش صحبت کنم ، اما سوال من از شما دوست عزیزی که این سوالات الان گوشه ذهنت نقش بسته اینه که تو خسته نشدی از بی برنامگی؟ از امروز و فردا کردن ؟ از پرسیدن و پرسیدن و شروع نکردن ؟ از منتظر شنبه بعدی بودن ؟ 

تو این جامعه آماری 700 هزار نفری ، هیچ کسی نمیتونه نتیجه رو حدس بزنه. حتی کسی که چند ساله داره برای کنکور میخونه هم نمیتونه بگه رتبه خوبی میاره یا نه. پس تو هم از این نتیجه گرایی بیا بیرون. از فکر نتیجه و اینکه میشه یا نه خارج شو . 

از همین امروز و همین لحظه تصمیم بگیر هر روز و هر ساعت رو با حداکثر توانت تلاش کنی. بزار تک تک دقایقی که داری به عشق هدفت و در تلاش برای رسیدن به اون بگذره. هرچی که داری رو بزار و با همه توانت بجنگ. 

تو خودت کدوم انتخاب میکنی ؟ میخوای هر شب موقع خواب ، با حسرت از دست دادن یک روز دیگه بخوابی ؟ یا میخوای بابت این یک روز فوق العاده ای که داشتی به خودت افتخار کنی ؟ 

تو دو راه داری رفیق. یا بنشینی و برای شکستی که هنوز نرسیده عزا بگیری و برای گذشته از دست رفته حسرت بخوری ‍♂ یا با همه توانت تو این دو ماه تلاش کنی . 

تو رو نمیدونم. ولی من راه دوم رو انتخاب میکنم. بزار آخر این راه ، بابت این دو ماه بابت تلاشی که کردی به خودت افتخار کنی و با غرور به این دو ماه نگاه کنی. مهم نیست این داستان رو کی شروع کرده، مهم اینه کی تمومش میکنه ❤️ اگه خوب شروع نکردی ، اگه کم کاری کردی ، این قدم آخر رو محکم بردار ، مطمئن باش خدا هم همین حوالی ، خودش هوات رو داره 

#سعید_هاشمی
 @konkur_news

اینستاگرام : 

instagram.com/mrhashemiofficial

----------


## mobinax

99 چهارمین کنکوره تو سه کنکور گذشته همیشه فقط حرف بودم فقط برنامه های رو کاغذ و همش سوال که از الان میشه.... هر سه کنکور گذشته مثل جلبک رفتم سر جلسه
بنظرم تا زمانیکه این سوال پرسیده میشه جوابش فقط یک کلمه است : نه

----------


## jacks

> مشکلت اینه میخوای بهت دروغ بگم اره میدونم میخوای بگی تواناییشو داری و از این حرفا ... ولی نهایت ۲ روز بتونی ۱۶ ساعت بخونی بعدش مثل یه سفینه تو فضا سوختت تموم میشه کلا میمونی تو خلا کامل. من یه ادم شکست خورده ام ولی علت شکستام . انتظار مسخره و بیش از حد از خودم بود منم مثل تو یه برنامه میریختم ۱۵ ساعت بعد دو روز جا میزدم و یه ماهه بعدش کلا افسرده بودم به جا اینکار یه برنامه متناسب و معمولی بریز پیوسته بخون. من حاضرم شرط ببندم دو ماهه نه تنها تو بلکه نیکولا تسلا هم هیچی نمیشه.


داداش من میخونم هر طور شده تا اخرش 16 ساعت رو میخونم .نظرت چیه الان؟گفتم فرض بگیر اگه قبول نمیکنی

----------


## jacks

> اره میشه عمومیا رو خیلی تقویت کن با زیست و شیمی،،،،کارنامه ۹۰۰ منطقه ۱ امسال ریاضی ۷ درصد فیزیک ۸ درصد زده بود و با بقیه جبران کرده بود قوی کردن عمومیا کاری نداره فقط پیوستگی روزانه میخواد،،، نمیدونم نظام جدیدی یا قدیم ولی حتی تو این فاصله هم میتونی بیشتر کولاک کنی اگه نظام جدید باشی ،،اگه هم قدیم با میتونی به این درصدا برسی مخصوصا ادبیات که این ۳۶ تا فقط میشه تستای قرابت،،، شیمی هم که پارسال ۴۰ درصد حفظی بود یه خط ویژه بگیری دستت روزی دو ساعت روش بخونی این که فیکسه فیکس میشه برات....
> تهش اینکه میشه حتما هم میشه شروع کن ۶ ساعت زیست بخون ۳تا ۴ ساعت شیمی ۴ ساعت عمومی و یه ازمون عمومی هم کنکور اخر شبی یا اول صبحی و تحلیلش
> کنکورا هم نگران نباش شده باشه ۲۰ روز اخر هر روزم بدیشون میرسی و تحلیلشون میکنی،،با یه مشاور رتبه برتر که میدونه و میتونه کمکت کنه اگه نیاز داری حرف بزن اگه خودت میتونی هم نمیخواد به حرف هیچکس دیگه هم گوش نده همه تلاشتو کن حداقل بعدش پشیمونی نداره و به هیچ حرف ناامیدی گوش نده بشو قورباغه کر(اگه داستانشو بدونی)


من رتبه خیلی زیادی نمیخوام 10-15 هزار منطقه دو هم کافیه به نظرت چه رتبه ای میشه آورد؟اگه همین 16 ساعت رو بخونم



> .
> سلام .
> ببین راستش به نظر من این که فقط بخوای یه درسی رو برای درصد خاص بخونی ، جواب درستی نمیده . تجربه ی خودم بهم میگه که اگر مثلا ریاضی رو برای درصد ۱۰ و. مثلا فقط سوالات احتمال و لگاریتم بخونم ، احتمال اینکه به این درصد نرسم خیلی بیشتر از وقتیه که مباحث رو به صورت کلی بخونم . 
> حذف میحث هم یه مسئله ی کاملا سلیقه ای هستش . مثلا اگر از من بپرسند از ریاضی کدوم فصلش رو حاضری حذف کنی ، قطعا جوابم اینه که لگاریتم رو حذف میکنم ولی مشتق رو به هیچ قیمتی از دست نمی‌دم ، درصورتی که همه از مشتق واهمه دارند و عاشق لگاریتم هستند .
> درسته که یه سری از فصل ها باید حذف بشه ، ولی هدف روی این حذف کردنه باید باشه ، نه انتخاب کردن فصل برای خوندن . به نظرم چندتا فصل سنگین از ریاضی و فیزیک که از قیافه‌شون خوشت نمیاد رو حذف کن و بقیه ش رو خیلی نرمال شروع کن به خوندن .
> برای درس ها ( مخصوصا اختصاصی ها ) از هر پایه ، پنج نمونه نمونه سوال امتحان تشریحی از نیمه اول و دوم سال ( ترجیحا نهایی یا مدارس درخشان ) دانلود کن ، خیلی به سرعت یادگیریت کمک میکنه . 
> وسواس رو توی کامل زدن تست ها کنار بذار و برای هر درس به طور خاص مطالعه کن و برای سطح معلوماتت از هر درس ، سقف تعیین کن . مثلا سقفت رو این تعیین کن که اونقدری که بتونی به سوالات امتحانی ای که دانلود کردی یا سوالات کنکور پنج سال اخیر از الکتریسیته ساکن جواب بدی ، کافیه و دنبال جزئیات بیشتر نباشی .
> تجربه ی شخصی خودم بهم میگه که دقیقا زمان بیدار شدن اون غول درونی ای که داریم ، دقیقه ی نود هستش و اگر از ترس یا امید یا استرس ، درست تغذیه‌ش کنیم ، کارش رو هم خیلی خوب بلده .
> پس فقط بیدارش کن و خودت رو با کسی مقایسه نکن و فقط شروع کن .


من رتبه خیلی زیادی نمیخوام 10-15 هزار منطقه دو هم کافیه به نظرت چه رتبه ای میشه آورد؟اگه همین 16 ساعت رو بخونم



> سوالات زیست کنکور های سال های قبل رو بخور ، ببین خوندن و حفظ شدن کافی نیست بخورشون ، فصل ب فصل هم نه ، دفترچه کنکور هم خارج هم داخل سال های قبل رو دان کن و زیستشون رو بخون ، هرسوال رو میخونی بلافاصله جوابش رو هم بخون بعدم برو سراغ همون مبحث از کتاب درسی ، با این کار صفر هم ک باشی تا هفتاد درصد میری قشنگ ، فقط باید هرروز این کاررو انجام بدی دیگه . برای عمومی ها هم صفر باشی تا هفتاد میتونی بری ، فقط باید زیاد بخونی ، توی عمومی جز عربی و زبان خوندن ملاکه ، تا میتونی ادبیات رو بخون ، یعنی تاریخ ادبیات اگه دارین بخون و لغات رو قورت بده املای کلمات رو حفظ کن اورده اند های کتاب رو قشنگ بخون برای املا و اگ زبان فارسی دارید داستان و املای زبان فارسی رو خوب بخون برای قرابت تا میتونی تست زمان دار بزن ، درسنامه نمیخواد فقط تست زمان دار ، تا 30 تست بزنی عالیه ، سی تست قرابت زماندار روزانه ، البته اگ جوابشو بلافاصله چک کنی بهتر میشه ، برای ارایه هم وسواسی نشو ، ی راست برو توی تست و از توی تست همه چی رو خود ب خود یاد میگری ، فیلم دیدن و درسنامه خوندن برای ارایه قرابت خریته .
> عربی روزی یک مبحث رو میتونی جمع کنی
> یه روز قواعد ترجمه رو بذار
> فردا ش عربی پایه رو بخون ( اول دبیرستان یا نهم ) روز بعدش معرفه نکره روز بعد اعراب روز بعد اعراب فعل مضارع ... بیست روز طول میکشه کل عربی رو تموم کنی اما با روزی ی مبحث عربی رو میرسی بالا بزنی ، فقط روزی ی مبحث اونم در حد سی تا تست بزنی بسه . قواعد عربی سوم هم که اسونه نمیخواد خودکشی کنی و اگ نظام جدید باشی کلا عربی تون چیزی نداره ک بخوای بپیچونی همه ش رو باید بخونی ن اعلال دارین نه اعراب رو کامل دارین ...
> زبان دایره لغت بالا میخواد ، در حد 4 تا تست گرامر بیشتر نمیاد بقیه فقط لغت فقططط
> تا میتونی لغت بخون ، لغت خالی نه ، کاربردش تو جمله رو یاد بگیر ، و روزی 20 تا لغت ده تا گرامر یک ریدینگ ی کلوز رو داشته باش
> زیست رو ک گفتم چ کنی ، باور کن با همون روشی ک گفتم زیست رو تا هفتاد میتونی برسونی حتی اگ صفر باشی ، من خودم برای 98 امتحان کردم ب شدت جواب داد و راضی بودم 
> برای ریاضی فیزیک ایده ای ندارم ولی برای شیمی اگه بتونی یه هفته ی کامل وقت بذاری ، توی یه هفته یه کنکور زیست رو تحلیل کنی ، 2 تا 3 ساعت برای عمومی ت بذاری و بعدش پشت سر هم شیمی بخونی و تست بزنی سر ی هفته کل شیمی رو می بندی ، اما دیگ ب فیزیک ریاضی تو اون هفته نمی رسی ک البتع میتونی توی هفته های بعد ب جای شیمی این کاررو برای ریاضی و بعد فیزیک انجام بدی
> ببین روزی 16 ساعت خوندن ی جور جوک هست ، ولی اگ بتونی عالیه ، ب این هم فکر نکن ک هرروز همه ی درس ها رو بخونی خسته میشی 
> الان وقت زیادی نیس ک دنبال تنوع باشی همین ک برای هر درس اختصاصی ی هفته وقت بذاری و بعد هفته ی بعد بری سراغ ی اختصاصی دیگ و کل روز های هفته کنار اون یک درس تخصصی چهار تا عمومی رو داشته باشی سر یک یکو نیم ماه کل درسات رو میخونی . الان تو این بازه با سطح صفر فقط حمله کردن جواب میده ، اونم ن همزمان ب چند تا درس چون له میشی ، هر هفته رو برای یک درس بذار و تو اون یک درس رو له کن ، تمرکز ت هم روی تستای سراسری باشه


زیست رو به نظرت برای رسوندن به 50 چند ساعت باید کلا تا کنکور بخونم؟ نظام جدیدم اگه قدیمی از همون قدیم بگو



> به به
> بازم یکی از این تاپیک های " از الان میشه؟ " :d
> 
> پسرخوب ، گوجه و بادمجون نیومدی بخری که یک ماشین حساب برداشتی و یک مشت عدد رو به اسم ساعت ضرب  و جمع و تقسیم کردی و الان اومدی اجراش کنی
> روزی 16 ساعت اصلا نمیشه درس خواند ، شما ربات نیستی ، آدمی !
> خیلی همت کنی و زرنگ باشی و توانایی جسمانی و روحی بالایی داشته باشی 12 ساعت بتوانی بخوانی که اگر 7 ساعت حداقل خواب در نظر بگیریم 12+7 میشه 19 ساعت و 5 ساعت هم زیاد میاد که صرف کارهای دیگه مثل استراحت مثل غذا خوردن مثل حتی توالت رفتن یا هرچیزی میشه
> ماشین نیستی که ، بالاخره تا یک حدی مغزت جامیگیره ، مثلا 7 ساعتش مفیده ، بقیه اش الکی داری میخوانی چون مغزت هنوز قبلیا رو هم پرد ازش نکرده.
> با توجه به اینی که صفرصفر هم هستی
> 
> ...


به هر حال موفق باشی؟یه متن نوشتی سر و ته نداشت فقط بدون اینکه بخونی چی پرسیدم اومدی که تخریب کنی



> زیست رو میتونستم بالای هفتاد بزنم ولی تو مساله های ژنتیک بی دقتی کردم ، بالای 60 زیر هفتاد ، رتبه رو نمیگم اما پرستاری پردیس بهشتی . بله من خودم امتحان کردم و تصمیم دارم دوباره هم انجامش بدم





> *همه تاپیک های "از الان بخونم میشه" از سال 95 تا 98 انجمن:
> کنکور 98 :
> http://forum.konkur.in/thread66776.html
> اگه از الان شروع کنم در این 73 روز چیکار میشه کرد؟
> کنکور 97 : 
> خیلی مهم.از الان میشه؟
> از الان بخونم میشه ؟
> کنکور 96 :
> https://forum.konkur.in/thread49529.html
> ...


الان چه ربطی به سوال های من داشت؟من چیکار کنم قبلا چیکار کردن؟



> روزی ۱۶ ساعت؟ نه اصلا. به هیچ وجه نمیشه. اگر هم از هر هزار نفر یکی اینکارو انجام بده مسلما دیوانه ترین آدم بین اون هزار نفر خودشه.این جور رفتار ها صرفا یه جور حماقت از روی "اضطرابه". اگه هم فکر میکنی قصدم نا امید کردنت بود،کاملا درست فکر کردی. اینایی هم که میان میگن حتما میشه،تو میتونی و از این چرندیات، دارن از روی شکم حرف میزنن. پیش خودشون هم فکر میکنن چه قدر آدم خوبی هستن که دارن به یکی امید میدن و کمکش میکنن در حالی که اینکار کمک که نیست هیچ، عین دوستی خاله خرسه هست.
> پیشنهادم اینه اول از همه زمان هایی که خیلی مضطربی مثل یکی دو ماه مونده به کنکور، تصمیم های هیجانی نگیر و به جاش با افراد دیگه(و نه اونایی که تو شرایط خودت هستن) مشورت کن.
> راستش من خیلی توانایی و دانش مشاوره دادن به کسی رو ندارم ولی چون تو این شرایط بودم، پیشنهادم اینه که از اونجایی که صفری، فعلا هر چند ساعتی که میتونی و خیلی خسته نمیشی(معمولا برای کسی که خیلی وقته درس نخونده در حد ۵ یا ۶ ساعته) شروع کن و تابستون با برنامه کانون کل یا بیشتر پایه رو بخون و اصلا سراغ پیش نرو. مسلما اگه تنبلی نکنی و پیوسته درس بخونی سال بعد نتیجه خوبی میگیری. ولی امسال احتمال اینکه بتونی موفق بشی تقریبا صفره، به خصوص با این روشی که در پیش گرفتی.


چه روشی در پیش گرفتم؟ من گفتم اگه بشه 16 ساعت رو خوند این درصد ها میشه یا نه .از سال دیگه سوال پرسیدم گفتم میشه 16 ساعت بخونم یا نه؟
فقط بی ربط حرف میزنید شما سه تا مثلا خیلی بلدین؟خب جواب سوال خودمو درست بدین چرا میپیچونین؟



> *تو بخون شد شد نشدم مهم اینه بعدا عذاب وجدان نخوندن نمیگیری*


من رتبه خیلی زیادی نمیخوام 10-15 هزار منطقه دو هم کافیه به نظرت چه رتبه ای میشه آورد؟اگه همین 16 ساعت رو بخونم



> بخودت مربوطه داداش
> اينكه قبول ميشي يا نه بخودت بستگي داره
> بنظرم پول خرج كن و برو پيش يه مشاور ك برنامه بده واست
> طبيعتا  ادماي كمي از چيز مفت استفاده ميكنن
> برو برنامه بدن
> بشين تلاشت و بكن
> قبول شدي ك هيچ
> نشدي سال ديگه هم هس


من رتبه خیلی زیادی نمیخوام 10-15 هزار منطقه دو هم کافیه به نظرت چه رتبه ای میشه آورد؟اگه همین 16 ساعت رو بخونم



> 99 چهارمین کنکوره تو سه کنکور گذشته همیشه فقط حرف بودم فقط برنامه های رو کاغذ و همش سوال که از الان میشه.... هر سه کنکور گذشته مثل جلبک رفتم سر جلسه
> بنظرم تا زمانیکه این سوال پرسیده میشه جوابش فقط یک کلمه است : نه


حق با شماست ولی هم خواستم نظر بپرسم هم اگه بود مثل maryam mz روش مطالعه بگن

----------


## mahdi_artur

*jacks@ ربطشو اگه بری ببینی چی نوشتن و تهش چی شد میفهمی، داستان واقعی زندگی کسایی که شرایط خودتو داشتن بخون نه حرفای کسی که 200 روز حداقل واسه کنکورش جون کنده، واسه همین لیست کردم تاپیکای با موضوعی که فرستادی رو
میگن از گذشته درس بگیرید، تو چی کار کنی؟ تو باید بری تاپیکایی که زدن بخونی تا بفهمی روش اسرار آمیزی وجود نداره که 1 شبه تو رو به این درصدایی که میخوای برسونی، نهایتش والا اینه که عادی بخونی و مستمر تا بعد کنکور معلوم بشه چی میشه، الان کسی که چند ساله خودشو آماده کرده دقیق نمیدونه چند میزنه اون وقت ...
 تاپیکایی هم که مباحث مهم رو دسته بندی کردم هنوز بالان میتونی بخونیشون 
به نظرم نیازی به همچین تاپیکی نبود، 
خودتو چند سال دیگه اگر زنده بودم تگ میکنم زیر همین تاپیک بیای بخونی ببینی چه فان بوده تاپیکت...
رفتی یه کارنامه باز کردی واسه خودت هدف گذاری کردی مث کار خیلیای دیگه، این کارا وقتش الان نیست که فرصت کمه، 
یه نفر خیلی جمله قشنگی میگفت: اگه میخواین موفق بشید به کم و محدود راضی نباشین، یعنی محدوده ای که تو تعیین کردی نه میشه گفت میشه نه میشه گفت نمیشه، ولی وقتی فقط به این که میخوای فلان درصد بزنی فک کنی و عملی نشه حرفات هیچ فایده ای نمیکنه.
*

----------


## sina_u

> سلام من صفر صفرم
> اگه از الان تا کنکور بشینم 950 ساعت درس بخونم یعنی هر روز 16.5 ساعت به چه رتبه ای میتونم برسم؟
> تو اختصاصی ها هم نمیخوام ریاضی و فیزیک بخونم
> میخونما ولی ریاضی رو برای 10 درصد میخونم و فیزیک رو برای 30 درصد زدن 
> با این شرایط بقیه درسا رو میتونم به چه درصدایی برسونم؟
> میخوام این درصدا رو بزنم تو این زمان  میشه؟ هر کدوم چند ساعت میخواد؟
> ادبیات 36
> عربی 60
> دینی 68
> ...


کلا علاقه ای به اینجور تاپیک ها ندارم چون اگه کسی هدفش مشخص هست اگر هم قبول نشه سال بعد مشکلاتشو رفع میکنه و قویتر میخونه تا قبول بشه نیاز به این سوالها نداره 
ولی چون تگ کردی نظرمو میگم

از عمومی ادبیات و دینی بیشتر میشه تو این مدت بالا کشید
عربی و انگلیسی به پایه قبلیت بستگی داره اگه خوب باشه میشه اونها رو هم بالا کشید اگه نباشه کارت سخته

اختصاصی ها
حفظیات شیمی و مسائل ساده شیمی پایه رو میشه خوند
زیست زمانبر هست و اگه تسلط نسبنا خوبی نداشته باشی میتونی درصد خطات بالا بره مگر اینکه سوال آسون باشه
فیزیک و ریاضی هم  کنار گذشتی 

بر خلاف باور عمومی کسایی که همه درسها رو میخونن درسی مثل ریاضی و فیزیکو کنار میگذارن اینطور نیست که 2 ماه مونده به کنکور اینکارو کنن از اول روی بقیه درسها سرمایه گذاری میکنن و وقت خیلی زیادی براشون میگذارن تا از درصد معمول بالاتر بزنن که البته کار ریسکی هم هست.

----------


## Maryam.mz

برای زیست 50 تستای کنکور های سال های قبل رو بخون و کامل یاد بگیرشون ، ولی رتبه ای ک میخوای با درصدایی ک دادی درنمیادا ، باید بالاتر ببری درصداتو ، یا پایین تر بیاری انتظار ت رو 
عمومیات رو میتونی خیلی بکشونی بالا با زیست رو

----------


## jacks

> *jacks@ ربطشو اگه بری ببینی چی نوشتن و تهش چی شد میفهمی، داستان واقعی زندگی کسایی که شرایط خودتو داشتن بخون نه حرفای کسی که 200 روز حداقل واسه کنکورش جون کنده، واسه همین لیست کردم تاپیکای با موضوعی که فرستادی رو
> میگن از گذشته درس بگیرید، تو چی کار کنی؟ تو باید بری تاپیکایی که زدن بخونی تا بفهمی روش اسرار آمیزی وجود نداره که 1 شبه تو رو به این درصدایی که میخوای برسونی، نهایتش والا اینه که عادی بخونی و مستمر تا بعد کنکور معلوم بشه چی میشه، الان کسی که چند ساله خودشو آماده کرده دقیق نمیدونه چند میزنه اون وقت ...
>  تاپیکایی هم که مباحث مهم رو دسته بندی کردم هنوز بالان میتونی بخونیشون 
> به نظرم نیازی به همچین تاپیکی نبود، 
> خودتو چند سال دیگه اگر زنده بودم تگ میکنم زیر همین تاپیک بیای بخونی ببینی چه فان بوده تاپیکت...
> رفتی یه کارنامه باز کردی واسه خودت هدف گذاری کردی مث کار خیلیای دیگه، این کارا وقتش الان نیست که فرصت کمه، 
> یه نفر خیلی جمله قشنگی میگفت: اگه میخواین موفق بشید به کم و محدود راضی نباشین، یعنی محدوده ای که تو تعیین کردی نه میشه گفت میشه نه میشه گفت نمیشه، ولی وقتی فقط به این که میخوای فلان درصد بزنی فک کنی و عملی نشه حرفات هیچ فایده ای نمیکنه.
> *


الان من چه خاکی سرم کنم؟
داداش ببین نخوندم .به شرفم قسم تا کنکور 950 ساعت در کل میخونم.روز میشه 16 ساعت و نیم
با این شرایط حالا نمیگم خیلی رویایی بگی یا انگیزه بدی چند میتونم بیارم؟منطقه دو ام.اصلا تو کشوری بگو که راحت تر باشه.میدونم 100 درصد نمیشه دقیق گفت ولی با درصد احتمال بالا میتونی نظر بدی 
بعد من دیدم تاپیک ازمون زیست زدی که حتما خیلی بلدی.برای اینکه 50 بزنم 350 ساعت از این 950 ساعت کافیه یا کمه ؟؟



> کلا علاقه ای به اینجور تاپیک ها ندارم چون اگه کسی هدفش مشخص هست اگر هم قبول نشه سال بعد مشکلاتشو رفع میکنه و قویتر میخونه تا قبول بشه نیاز به این سوالها نداره 
> ولی چون تگ کردی نظرمو میگم
> 
> از عمومی ادبیات و دینی بیشتر میشه تو این مدت بالا کشید
> عربی و انگلیسی به پایه قبلیت بستگی داره اگه خوب باشه میشه اونها رو هم بالا کشید اگه نباشه کارت سخته
> 
> اختصاصی ها
> حفظیات شیمی و مسائل ساده شیمی پایه رو میشه خوند
> زیست زمانبر هست و اگه تسلط نسبنا خوبی نداشته باشی میتونی درصد خطات بالا بره مگر اینکه سوال آسون باشه
> ...


داداش نوشته بالا رو بخون نظرت رو بگو

----------


## jacks

> برای زیست 50 تستای کنکور های سال های قبل رو بخون و کامل یاد بگیرشون ، ولی رتبه ای ک میخوای با درصدایی ک دادی درنمیادا ، باید بالاتر ببری درصداتو ، یا پایین تر بیاری انتظار ت رو 
> عمومیات رو میتونی خیلی بکشونی بالا با زیست رو


همین درصدا کنار هم به نظرت میشه اورد اگه تا کنکور 16 ساعت رو بخونم؟
بالای همین از mahdi artur یه سوال کردم تو هم جواب بده

----------


## sis.b

من یه چیزی بگم؟
فرض کنید فرایند کنکور2ساله بود.ینی هر2سال یبار امتحان میگرفتن.بعد مثلا9ماه مونده به کنکور یکی میومد میگفت هنوز شانسی واسه قبولی دارم یا نه؟همه میگفتن نههههه عمرن اگه بتونی.همه دارن 2سال جون میکنن حالا تو 9ماه مونده به کنکور میخوای شرروع کنی؟هه :Yahoo (20): 

 :Yahoo (21): 

شبای قبل امتحان نهایی یادتونه؟یه کتاب کاملو تو 2-3روز میخوندیم.اونم تشریحی :Yahoo (39):  فرداشم میرفتیم 18-19میگرفتیم....



 :Yahoo (21): 



حالا کافیه به خودت بگی فکر کن کنکور یه فرایند2ماهه اس.اصن از اول 2ماه فقط برای کنکور وقت تعیین کردن.ولی خب یمقدار حجم مطالب زیاده.باید یکم حذف کنی....یکم سبکش کنی...



کنکور که شرط طول مدت درس خوندن که نزاشته.نگفته هرکس12ماه کامل درس خوند قبول هرکی2ماه درس خوند رد
شرط کنکور فقط جواب دادن به سوالاست.کسی نمیاد بپرسه چه مدت درس خوندی؟روزی چندساعت؟چندماه؟
فقط باید تستارو درست بزنی
پس از الان بشینین بجوین کتابو.یکم حذف هم بکنین که زیاد بهتون فشار نیاد

همین دیگه :Yahoo (4): 
مرسی خدافز

----------


## Maryam.mz

> همین درصدا کنار هم به نظرت میشه اورد اگه تا کنکور 16 ساعت رو بخونم؟
> بالای همین از mahdi artur یه سوال کردم تو هم جواب بده


اره ،با ده ساعتم میشه ، خودتو با 16 ساعت گول نزن ، رو ده ساعت برنامه بریز و حجمی جلو برو ، میشه ، اینجاهم از کسی نپرس ، کلا از کسی نپرس که میزنن تو سرت ، چون مردم از چیز هایی حرف میزنن ک فقط خودشون از پسش برمیان یا برعکس.
مهم خودتی دیگ خودت فقط .
اگرم دنبال ی تایید بودی ک انگیزه بگیری من دارم میگم بهت ک میتونی ، فقط شروع کن بخون دیگه هم اینجا نیا ، فقط تلاشت رو بکن و ب خدا توکل کن ، موفق میشی ان شاءالله

----------


## mahdi_artur

*jacks@ واسه 50 درصد زیست مباحث جانوری (+انسانی) + از زیست دوازدهم پروتئین سازی و شارش انرژی (همون فتوسنتز و تنفس سلولی) بخونی کافیه ، تایمشم به نظر من 300 ساعت کافیه ، 200 ساعت مطالعه و تست زدن و 100 ساعت جمع بندی و مرور (البته اگه بتونی 16 ساعتو دووم بیاری که انشالله بتونی)

واسه درصد معلوم شدنم حوصله کن ، 50 روز دیگه که 98 خارجو تو خونه زدی معلوم میشه چی شده، چند روز بعدشم سر جلسه میفهمی کارت جواب میده بهت یا نه، فعلا تمرکزت این نباشه درصد شدنیه یا نه ، یا فلانی با این درصد قبول شد یا موند پشت، اصن این درصدایی که میگی میخوام بزنم معلوم نیست امسال چه رتبه ای میده، هر سال رتبه ها داره افتضاح تر میشه و طبیعیم هست.*

----------


## sina_u

> ا
> داداش نوشته بالا رو بخون نظرت رو بگو


پیگیر تخمین رتبه نبودم از بچه هایی که تخصص دارن و کارنامه ها و رتبه ها رو بررسی کردن سوال کن.
ولی چون میگی رتبه بالایی نمیخوای سعی کن از کتاب جمعبندی استفاده کنی. نسبتا کامل هستن و تو این دوران رتبتو بالا میکشن.
رتبه بالایی نخوای و جمعبندی بخونی شاید احتمالش باشه. بعضی عمومی ها رو مثل دینی اگه از جمعبندی استفاده کنی. میتونی 2 دور بخونی و تست بزنی.

----------


## jacks

> *jacks@ واسه 50 درصد زیست مباحث جانوری (+انسانی) + از زیست دوازدهم پروتئین سازی و شارش انرژی (همون فتوسنتز و تنفس سلولی) بخونی کافیه ، تایمشم به نظر من 300 ساعت کافیه ، 200 ساعت مطالعه و تست زدن و 100 ساعت جمع بندی و مرور (البته اگه بتونی 16 ساعتو دووم بیاری که انشالله بتونی)
> 
> واسه درصد معلوم شدنم حوصله کن ، 50 روز دیگه که 98 خارجو تو خونه زدی معلوم میشه چی شده، چند روز بعدشم سر جلسه میفهمی کارت جواب میده بهت یا نه، فعلا تمرکزت این نباشه درصد شدنیه یا نه ، یا فلانی با این درصد قبول شد یا موند پشت، اصن این درصدایی که میگی میخوام بزنم معلوم نیست امسال چه رتبه ای میده، هر سال رتبه ها داره افتضاح تر میشه و طبیعیم هست.*


واسه زیست نظام جدید 350 ساعت به نظرت کافی نیست که کلش رو بخونی و 50 بزنی؟
اونم اینطوری 6040 حرف اخر رو میبینم بعدش میخونم بعدم ازمون های حرف اخر رو میزنم با کنکور سال پیش نظام جدید
خودشون تو برنامشون فقط 150 ساعت وقت گذاشتن برای خوندنش بعدشم که ازمونشه که این کلا 50 ساعت بزاری  میشه 200 ساعت

----------


## jacks

> دلم سوخت برا استارتر
> حالا گیریم ۱۶ ساعت هم نخونه واقعا
> گیریم تا الان هم بخاطر تنبلی و نه مشکلات جدی درس نخونده
> طلب که نداریم ازش
> شما بخون آره هر چی بشه بهتر از الانه
> جواب این سوال فقط همین یه جملست


یه بدبختیم که دومی نداره .اصلا ندونستم کی رسیدیم به تیر .به خدا هم اصلا تو خوش گذرونی نبودم فقط تو بدبختی
میدونم هرچی بشه از این صفر بودن من بهتره ولی میشه نظرت رو در مورد سوال هایی که تو پست اول تاپیک نوشتم هم بگی ؟خواهش میکنم

----------


## jacks

> اره ،با ده ساعتم میشه ، خودتو با 16 ساعت گول نزن ، رو ده ساعت برنامه بریز و حجمی جلو برو ، میشه ، اینجاهم از کسی نپرس ، کلا از کسی نپرس که میزنن تو سرت ، چون مردم از چیز هایی حرف میزنن ک فقط خودشون از پسش برمیان یا برعکس.
> مهم خودتی دیگ خودت فقط .
> اگرم دنبال ی تایید بودی ک انگیزه بگیری من دارم میگم بهت ک میتونی ، فقط شروع کن بخون دیگه هم اینجا نیا ، فقط تلاشت رو بکن و ب خدا توکل کن ، موفق میشی ان شاءالله





> واسه زیست نظام جدید 350 ساعت به نظرت کافی نیست که کلش رو بخونی و 50 بزنی؟
> اونم اینطوری 6040 حرف اخر رو میبینم بعدش میخونم بعدم ازمون های حرف اخر رو میزنم با کنکور سال پیش نظام جدید
> خودشون تو برنامشون فقط 150 ساعت وقت گذاشتن برای خوندنش بعدشم که ازمونشه که این کلا 50 ساعت بزاری  میشه 200 ساعت


این سوال بالا رو برای زیست تو هم بگو .قبلا پرسیدم ولی مثل اینکه ندیدی

----------


## Nilay_

توصیه میکنم واقع بین باشید ... عاقلانه و درست انتخاب کنید ... چرا اصرار دارید 16 ساعت بخونید و اینقدر به خودتون فشار بیارید ؟
ساعت مطالعه خیلی بالا اصلا هنر نیست ... آخه چرا  به مشکلات بعدش فکر نمیکنید؟ خشکی چشم .. نزدیک بینی و....
شما که قراره انرژی بزارید ..بهتره شروع کنید برای سالِ بعد و با  ساعت مطالعه معقول و برنامه ریزی به هدفتون برسید.
لطفا با خودتون لج نکنید ...همیشه حق با اونی نیست که افکارش هم سو با افکار شماست....اونایی هم که مخالفتونن دشمنتون نیستن..
از کجا معلوم این درصدایی که میگید شما رو به هدفتون برسونن؟ 
خودتونم گفتید صفر صفرید ...بهتر نیست شروع کنید به درست خوندن برای سال بعد ؟ الان شما میخواید فقط یه سری مباحث رو بخونید خب مطمئنید با خوندن اون مباحث به درصد مورد نظرتون میرسید؟
اگر هم خیلی واجبه که امسال کنکور بدید و قبول بشید وققتونو تلف نکنید و مباحثی که دوستان گفتن رو بخونید 

امیدوارم موفق بشید .

----------


## Lily.

ببین فامیل خودم تو سه ماه از صفر شروع کرد پزشکی اورد...اون مصاحبه دو دختر با معدل ۱۵ تو سایت کنکور ۱۰۰ هم هست یهو شروع کردن با ۱۶ ساعت خوندن پزشکی اوردن دولتی...یه احتمال هست ایا این شدنتی یا نه ممکن یا غیر ممکن که من میگم ممکنه شاید تعداد کمی موفق شدن ولی شدن ،،،ساعت مطالعه ۱۶ ساعت درسته زیاده ولی بدن ربات بودن نمیخواد انگیزه میخواد فقط انگیزه خیلی زیاد بعد دیگه هورمونات نمیفهمن شبه یا روز فقط درس میخونی... تک رقمی میشناسم ماه اخر ۴۰ روز اخر روزی ۲۰ ساعت میخوند...من اهل نظر دادن نبودم دیدم دارن ناامید میکنن اومدم گفتم به شدنش میشه شروع کنه بقیه ش به خودش بستگی داره میخونه مردونه همه تلاششو میکنه شد شد نشدم چیزی از دست نداده ...ضمنا هرکس از این تاپیکا زد هم فرق رو موفق نشدن نگیریم بعضی وقتا ادم فقط یه اشاره نیاز داره یه تایید شخص ثالث تا یه دل بشه و حرکت کنه از ادم ۱۸ ۱۹ ساله چه توقعیه که همه تصمیما و شکا رو خودش برطرف کنه و علامه دهر باشه...
ببین برا رتبه اوردن و کلا موفق شدن باید یه استراتژی داشته باشی برو رتبه ۹۴۳ منطقه ۱ ۹۸ رو تو سایت گزینه ۲ ببین ...رتبه ۱۱۴۳(اگه درست یادم باشه)منطقه ۳ سال ۹۷ تو سایت کانون ببین ....اینا از روش جهش رتبه استفاده کردن یعنی بالا بردن زیست و عمومیا و شیمی و نخوندن تقریبی ریاضی فیزیک...۳۰ روز وقت داری تا خونده ها رو بخونی من وقت ندارم همه روشا رو بنویسم ولی بگرد و پیدا کن و بخون اصل اول و اخر تلاشه
رتبه ای که میخوای اره میشه حتی میشه بهترش کرد....تو همین انجمن یکی تو ۵۰ روز رتبه شو اورد تا ۶ هزار و نشون داد میشه 
اگه تایید منو میخوای میگم میشه دیگه بعدش این سایت و ایینترنت و همه چیو بذار کنار تا خود روز کنکور نه درگیر شو نه ذهنتو درگیر کن

----------


## jacks

> توصیه میکنم واقع بین باشید ... عاقلانه و درست انتخاب کنید ... چرا اصرار دارید 16 ساعت بخونید و اینقدر به خودتون فشار بیارید ؟
> ساعت مطالعه خیلی بالا اصلا هنر نیست ... آخه چرا  به مشکلات بعدش فکر نمیکنید؟ خشکی چشم .. نزدیک بینی و....
> شما که قراره انرژی بزارید ..بهتره شروع کنید برای سالِ بعد و با  ساعت مطالعه معقول و برنامه ریزی به هدفتون برسید.
> لطفا با خودتون لج نکنید ...همیشه حق با اونی نیست که افکارش هم سو با افکار شماست....اونایی هم که مخالفتونن دشمنتون نیستن..
> از کجا معلوم این درصدایی که میگید شما رو به هدفتون برسونن؟ 
> خودتونم گفتید صفر صفرید ...بهتر نیست شروع کنید به درست خوندن برای سال بعد ؟ الان شما میخواید فقط یه سری مباحث رو بخونید خب مطمئنید با خوندن اون مباحث به درصد مورد نظرتون میرسید؟
> اگر هم خیلی واجبه که امسال کنکور بدید و قبول بشید وققتونو تلف نکنید و مباحثی که دوستان گفتن رو بخونید 
> 
> امیدوارم موفق بشید .


شما فکر میکنید مثلا من میخونم که امسال زیر هزار بیارم بخاطر همین میگید بخونم برای سال بعد در حالی که اصلا هدف من زیر هزار یا رتبه آنچنانی نیست .همه ذهنیت خودشون رو میگن ولی اصلا به سوال من توجه نمیکنند
شما فقط همین سوالایی ک پرسیدم رو خواهش میکنم نظرتون رو بگید
من 16 ساعت رو میخونم بذار بعدش کور بشم اصلا

----------


## Maryam.mz

> این سوال بالا رو برای زیست تو هم بگو .قبلا پرسیدم ولی مثل اینکه ندیدی


نه نهههه به هیچ وجه وقتتو پای فیلم نذار
ببین زیست ما ک سخت بود رو با این روش تا هفتاد میتونستی ی مااهه برسونی ، زیست شما ک چیزی نداره ، ژنتیک تون ک آب شده نصفش کلی از درسای پیش دانشگاهی مارو هم ندارین ، نه پیدایش رو دارید نه تحول رو نه اغازی باکتری قارچ و خیلی چیز های دیگه ... اگ میخوای پشیمون شی برو فیلم ببین ، تو فیلما هیچی نمیگن ، هیچ فایده ای نداره برای تو دیدنش 
بابا زیسته ، عین کتاب داستان میمونه زیستتون ، برو از روی کتاب بخون انقد بخون تا حفظ شی ، پای فیلم وقت بذاری فقط چشاتو خسته میکنی ، هیچی هم گیرت نمیاد ، الان تیوی قران پخش میکنه شما حافظ قران شدی ؟ نه ! با فیلم دیدن هم حافظ زیست نمیشی ، فقططططط کتاب درسی رو بخون ، خط ب خطططط نقطه ب نقطه بعد هم فقط تست سراسری

----------


## jacks

> ببین فامیل خودم تو سه ماه از صفر شروع کرد پزشکی اورد...اون مصاحبه دو دختر با معدل ۱۵ تو سایت کنکور ۱۰۰ هم هست یهو شروع کردن با ۱۶ ساعت خوندن پزشکی اوردن دولتی...یه احتمال هست ایا این شدنتی یا نه ممکن یا غیر ممکن که من میگم ممکنه شاید تعداد کمی موفق شدن ولی شدن ،،،ساعت مطالعه ۱۶ ساعت درسته زیاده ولی بدن ربات بودن نمیخواد انگیزه میخواد فقط انگیزه خیلی زیاد بعد دیگه هورمونات نمیفهمن شبه یا روز فقط درس میخونی... تک رقمی میشناسم ماه اخر ۴۰ روز اخر روزی ۲۰ ساعت میخوند...من اهل نظر دادن نبودم دیدم دارن ناامید میکنن اومدم گفتم به شدنش میشه شروع کنه بقیه ش به خودش بستگی داره میخونه مردونه همه تلاششو میکنه شد شد نشدم چیزی از دست نداده ...ضمنا هرکس از این تاپیکا زد هم فرق رو موفق نشدن نگیریم بعضی وقتا ادم فقط یه اشاره نیاز داره یه تایید شخص ثالث تا یه دل بشه و حرکت کنه از ادم ۱۸ ۱۹ ساله چه توقعیه که همه تصمیما و شکا رو خودش برطرف کنه و علامه دهر باشه...
> ببین برا رتبه اوردن و کلا موفق شدن باید یه استراتژی داشته باشی برو رتبه ۹۴۳ منطقه ۱ ۹۸ رو تو سایت گزینه ۲ ببین ...رتبه ۱۱۴۳(اگه درست یادم باشه)منطقه ۳ سال ۹۷ تو سایت کانون ببین ....اینا از روش جهش رتبه استفاده کردن یعنی بالا بردن زیست و عمومیا و شیمی و نخوندن تقریبی ریاضی فیزیک...۳۰ روز وقت داری تا خونده ها رو بخونی من وقت ندارم همه روشا رو بنویسم ولی بگرد و پیدا کن و بخون اصل اول و اخر تلاشه
> رتبه ای که میخوای اره میشه حتی میشه بهترش کرد....تو همین انجمن یکی تو ۵۰ روز رتبه شو اورد تا ۶ هزار و نشون داد میشه 
> اگه تایید منو میخوای میگم میشه دیگه بعدش این سایت و ایینترنت و همه چیو بذار کنار تا خود روز کنکور نه درگیر شو نه ذهنتو درگیر کن


همون 15 هزار منطقه رو بیارم هم کافیه تا بدونم بعدش  چیکار میکنم برم چه رشته یا بتونم بمونم .من اصلا صحبت زیر 5 هزار نمیکنم .همه گیر دادن به اون 16 ساعته من گفتم اگه بخونم این درصدا میشه یا نه؟یکمم راهنمایی درسی بگیرم همین

----------


## Lily.

استارتر ،،،،میتونی ۱۶ ساعت بخونی این کلا دو ماهه نه ۹ ماه که همه میگن نمیشه و فلان ...مشاور خود من رتبه برتر تهران میخونه دو رقمی وقتی بهش گفتم میخوام خوابمو کم کنم موافقت کردو خوشحال شد ولی گفت کم کم و خواب ۴ ۵ ساعت رو بذار برا ماه اخر یعنی خودشم ماه اخر همه توانشو گذاشته ...تو تازه نفسی مشکل جسمی هم نداره همه جونتو بذار یکی از برتر تو همین انجمن مکمل و اینا معرفی کرد برا ضد خستگی و اینا خیلی خوب بود میتونی نتونستی هم استفاده کنی....چه ۱۶ تا چه ۱۰ تا توی یه روز با همه توانت بخون شاید یه روز بشه ۱۰ تا یه روز تا ۱۷ تا هم بره ارزشش رو داره موفق باشی

----------


## mahdi_artur

> واسه زیست نظام جدید 350 ساعت به نظرت کافی نیست که کلش رو بخونی و 50 بزنی؟
> اونم اینطوری 6040 حرف اخر رو میبینم بعدش میخونم بعدم ازمون های حرف اخر رو میزنم با کنکور سال پیش نظام جدید
> خودشون تو برنامشون فقط 150 ساعت وقت گذاشتن برای خوندنش بعدشم که ازمونشه که این کلا 50 ساعت بزاری  میشه 200 ساعت


من نظرم اینه که بعد دی وی دی خودت دیگه نخونی یعنی نمیرسی هم بخونی اینو باهات شرط میبندم، کافیه امتحان کنی، یهو میبینی 3 ساعت دی وی دی دو قلو های زیستو دیدی ولی 5 ساعت گذشته از روزت، نمیرسی حرفم اینه،
به نظرم دی وی دی که دیدی سریع یه چند تا تست بزن برو درس بعدیت
ولی داخل مرورات کتاب درسیو هزار بار چشم خوانی کن، خییییلی معجزه میکنه
بعد یه مطلب دیگه ام این که فک کنم دو قلو هام مبحثی درس میدن از این نظر میخوای بعدا مرور کنی هم مرورات فصل به فصل باشه خودش یه مرور بهینه محسوب میشه و کارت خیلی توپ میشه، چرا؟ چون به چندین روش زیستو خوندی، حتی شاید بتونی 60 70 هم بزنی اگه مثل پارسال آسون بدن.
دیگه ام راهنمایی نمیتونم بدم، 
این طور که معلومه خودت راهتو چیدی فقط داری حذف و اضافه میکنی و روی حرفات پافشاری خاصی داره
لذا من و بقیه هر حرفی بزنیم بیشتر شبیه یه سری باده تو هوا ، 
بهتره چیز دیگه ای نگیم تا طناب نجاتمون تبدیل به طناب دار نشه، 
موفق باشی

----------


## jacks

> نه نهههه به هیچ وجه وقتتو پای فیلم نذار
> ببین زیست ما ک سخت بود رو با این روش تا هفتاد میتونستی ی مااهه برسونی ، زیست شما ک چیزی نداره ، ژنتیک تون ک آب شده نصفش کلی از درسای پیش دانشگاهی مارو هم ندارین ، نه پیدایش رو دارید نه تحول رو نه اغازی باکتری قارچ و خیلی چیز های دیگه ... اگ میخوای پشیمون شی برو فیلم ببین ، تو فیلما هیچی نمیگن ، هیچ فایده ای نداره برای تو دیدنش 
> بابا زیسته ، عین کتاب داستان میمونه زیستتون ، برو از روی کتاب بخون انقد بخون تا حفظ شی ، پای فیلم وقت بذاری فقط چشاتو خسته میکنی ، هیچی هم گیرت نمیاد ، الان تیوی قران پخش میکنه شما حافظ قران شدی ؟ نه ! با فیلم دیدن هم حافظ زیست نمیشی ، فقططططط کتاب درسی رو بخون ، خط ب خطططط نقطه ب نقطه بعد هم فقط تست سراسری


فیلمش کمه تو 50 ساعت هم میشه دید
حالا این فیلم رو نبینم زیست نظام جدید 400 صفحه است تو 200 ساعت میشه به قول خودت حفظش کرد و خوند؟

----------


## Mr.Moein

ببین اینقد اصرار داری 16 ساعت بخونی برو الان بخواب فردا پاشو شروع کن اگه از الان تا روز کنکور هرروز16ساعت بخونی من قول میدم 15 هزار که کمه خیلی بهترم میشی اگه امروزم 16ساعت خونده بودی از فردا جلو تر بودی پس وقتتو هدر نده شب کنکور حسرت همین یک روزم میخوری

----------


## Maryam.mz

> فیلمش کمه تو 50 ساعت هم میشه دید
> حالا این فیلم رو نبینم زیست نظام جدید 400 صفحه است تو 200 ساعت میشه به قول خودت حفظش کرد و خوند؟


اره تو دویست ساعت میشه بدون فیلم خوند و یادگرفت

----------


## jacks

> من نظرم اینه که بعد دی وی دی خودت دیگه نخونی یعنی نمیرسی هم بخونی اینو باهات شرط میبندم، کافیه امتحان کنی، یهو میبینی 3 ساعت دی وی دی دو قلو های زیستو دیدی ولی 5 ساعت گذشته از روزت، نمیرسی حرفم اینه،
> به نظرم دی وی دی که دیدی سریع یه چند تا تست بزن برو درس بعدیت
> ولی داخل مرورات کتاب درسیو هزار بار چشم خوانی کن، خییییلی معجزه میکنه
> بعد یه مطلب دیگه ام این که فک کنم دو قلو هام مبحثی درس میدن از این نظر میخوای بعدا مرور کنی هم مرورات فصل به فصل باشه خودش یه مرور بهینه محسوب میشه و کارت خیلی توپ میشه، چرا؟ چون به چندین روش زیستو خوندی، حتی شاید بتونی 60 70 هم بزنی اگه مثل پارسال آسون بدن.
> دیگه ام راهنمایی نمیتونم بدم، 
> این طور که معلومه خودت راهتو چیدی فقط داری حذف و اضافه میکنی و روی حرفات پافشاری خاصی داره
> لذا من و بقیه هر حرفی بزنیم بیشتر شبیه یه سری باده تو هوا ، 
> بهتره چیز دیگه ای نگیم تا طناب نجاتمون تبدیل به طناب دار نشه، 
> موفق باشی


اخه داداش چرا بنا رو گذاشتی رو دشمنی ؟ نوکرتم تو زیست سوال طرح میکنی بلدی بخاطر همین پرسیدم اگه اونطوری که تو میگی هست اصلا نمیپرسیدم 
داداش زیست 6040 تایمش کمه زیاد نیست اینو بهم بگو تو 200 ساعت میشه 400 صفحه نظام جدید رو خوند؟ بعدش میرم 20 ازمون رو میزنم با کنکور های سال 98 نظام جدید یعنی برای اینا زمان جداگانه میزارم
الانم به کنکور نزدیکه یعنی خودت هم حجم زیست رو در نظر بگیر هم اینکه این 200 ساعت نزدیک به کنکوره
اگه میشه که هیچ اگه نمیشه 20 درصدش رو حذف کنم میشه؟یا چقدرش رو حذف کنم؟ 20 درصد اگه بخوام حذف کنم کجاهارو حذف کنم که بشه همون 20 درصد؟

----------


## Lily.

> همون 15 هزار منطقه رو بیارم هم کافیه تا بدونم بعدش  چیکار میکنم برم چه رشته یا بتونم بمونم .من اصلا صحبت زیر 5 هزار نمیکنم .همه گیر دادن به اون 16 ساعته من گفتم اگه بخونم این درصدا میشه یا نه؟یکمم راهنمایی درسی بگیرم همین


الان تایید گرفتی که میشه ...زودی یه منابع پیدا کن هر کتاب یه منبع و منبع اصلی تستات کنکو ها باشه اول ۹۰ به بعد رو بزن بعد ۸۰ به بعد یعنی مانور اصلیت رو کنکورا باشه و تکرار نکاتشون ...هر کتاب یه منبع و خوندن مصلا تو نظام جدید من میدونم خیلی سبز شیمی برا مفاهیم خیلی خوبه بخون ۵۰ درصد مفاهیم شیمیو بزن...برا زیستم ببین با نکات کنکورا میتونی ۵۰ تا بیشتر بزنی هنوز میتونی درصدتو بهتر کنی نظام جدیدی مطالب خوبه سنگین نیست ...فیلم و همه این چیزا رو هم بریز دور... هر روز جوری که گفتم ۶ ساعت زیستتو فیکس بذار همه مطالبو با هم و در کنار هم ببر جلو زیست بخون شیمی بخون ریاضی فیزیک یه نگاه به انتخابیات بنداز و عمومی ها هم زیاد برو ۴ تا کارنامه ببین که درصد بالای عمومیا چیکار کرده براشون بقچه ای سعی کن نخونی که یه روز کامل یه درس و اینا چون الان پیوستگی بهت کمک میکنه فرصت مرور نداری پیوستگی هر روزه درسا و یه ربع نیم ساعت مرور مبحث روز قبل با تست بهت کمک میکنه هم مرور بشه هم بهتر تثبیت بشه.

----------


## jacks

> ببین اینقد اصرار داری 16 ساعت بخونی برو الان بخواب فردا پاشو شروع کن اگه از الان تا روز کنکور هرروز16ساعت بخونی من قول میدم 15 هزار که کمه خیلی بهترم میشی اگه امروزم 16ساعت خونده بودی از فردا جلو تر بودی پس وقتتو هدر نده شب کنکور حسرت همین یک روزم میخوری


به روح پدرم میخونم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## jacks

> الان تایید گرفتی که میشه ...زودی یه منابع پیدا کن هر کتاب یه منبع و منبع اصلی تستات کنکو ها باشه اول ۹۰ به بعد رو بزن بعد ۸۰ به بعد یعنی مانور اصلیت رو کنکورا باشه و تکرار نکاتشون ...هر کتاب یه منبع و خوندن مصلا تو نظام جدید من میدونم خیلی سبز شیمی برا مفاهیم خیلی خوبه بخون ۵۰ درصد مفاهیم شیمیو بزن...برا زیستم ببین با نکات کنکورا میتونی ۵۰ تا بیشتر بزنی هنوز میتونی درصدتو بهتر کنی نظام جدیدی مطالب خوبه سنگین نیست ...فیلم و همه این چیزا رو هم بریز دور... هر روز جوری که گفتم ۶ ساعت زیستتو فیکس بذار همه مطالبو با هم و در کنار هم ببر جلو زیست بخون شیمی بخون ریاضی فیزیک یه نگاه به انتخابیات بنداز و عمومی ها هم زیاد برو ۴ تا کارنامه ببین که درصد بالای عمومیا چیکار کرده براشون بقچه ای سعی کن نخونی که یه روز کامل یه درس و اینا چون الان پیوستگی بهت کمک میکنه فرصت مرور نداری پیوستگی هر روزه درسا و یه ربع نیم ساعت مرور مبحث روز قبل با تست بهت کمک میکنه هم مرور بشه هم بهتر تثبیت بشه.


شیمی رو کلش رو به نظرت تو چند ساعت میتونم بخونم؟میخوام بدونم چقدرش رو حذف کنم
به خدا ایناییکه میپرسم برای تایید نیست برای همین برنامه است بیشتر که بدونم چیکار کنم 
تایید هم که خودت هم گفتی  ادم نیاز داره بپرسه .نه اینکه دروغ بگن یا انگیزه بی خود بدن ولی میخواد ادم بدونه چطوره

----------


## mahdi_artur

> اخه داداش چرا بنا رو گذاشتی رو دشمنی ؟ نوکرتم تو زیست سوال طرح میکنی بلدی بخاطر همین پرسیدم اگه اونطوری که تو میگی هست اصلا نمیپرسیدم 
> داداش زیست 6040 تایمش کمه زیاد نیست اینو بهم بگو تو 200 ساعت میشه 400 صفحه نظام جدید رو خوند؟ بعدش میرم 20 ازمون رو میزنم با کنکور های سال 98 نظام جدید یعنی برای اینا زمان جداگانه میزارم
> الانم به کنکور نزدیکه یعنی خودت هم حجم زیست رو در نظر بگیر هم اینکه این 200 ساعت نزدیک به کنکوره
> اگه میشه که هیچ اگه نمیشه 20 درصدش رو حذف کنم میشه؟یا چقدرش رو حذف کنم؟ 20 درصد اگه بخوام حذف کنم کجاهارو حذف کنم که بشه همون 20 درصد؟


میشه دیگه گفتم که عزیز 
منتهی تایم دی وی دی بیشتر از چیزی که هست طول میکشه، اونم زیست که شوخی نیست، مثلا شاکری میاد یه نکته سریع میگه تو نفهمیدی چی گفته نمیتونی بزنه بره جلو که ... باید بزنی عقب ببینی چی گفتن یه نگاهی به کتاب کنی یه سری به دفترت بزنی نکته ها رو یادداشت کنی ، 
دشمنی ندارم حاجی ،
به والله حرفم اینه زیاده روی داری میکنی ، زیاده روی هم خودش سمه، تو دی وی دی رو کامل ببین بعدشم تست های کنکور رو متناسب باهاش بزن برو جلو، تایم مطالعه تو که دست من نیست نمیدونم چند صفحه رو چند ساعت میخونی، آخه خوندن که ملاک نیست حاجی، یکی 20 صفحه رو 2 روز میخونه ولی کامل میفهمه چی به چیه یه نفر همون 20 صفحه کار 3 ساعتشه ، 

حذف هم خواستی کنی یه بار گفتم ، مثلا بیا گیاهی شاکری شعبانی رو داخل پک 60 شون نبین و حذف کن یا سری قسمتای 12 هم رو هم حذف کن
همه چی بستگی به خودت داره، 
فردا دی وی دی رو پلی کن، 3 ساعتشو ببین ، بعد نگا به ساعتت کن ببین چقدرش رفته همه چی معلوم میشه.

----------


## Lily.

> شیمی رو کلش رو به نظرت تو چند ساعت میتونم بخونم؟میخوام بدونم چقدرش رو حذف کنم
> به خدا ایناییکه میپرسم برای تایید نیست برای همین برنامه است بیشتر که بدونم چیکار کنم 
> تایید هم که خودت هم گفتی  ادم نیاز داره بپرسه .نه اینکه دروغ بگن یا انگیزه بی خود بدن ولی میخواد ادم بدونه چطوره


ببین من نظام جدید نیستم اگه میتونی از یه رتبه برتر کمک بگیر ..ولی حفظیا رو میتونی رو همون کتاب مفاهیمه بخونی روزی یکی دو ساعت فول میشی...برا مسایل هم باید ببینی خودت چیا یادته چی بلدی چی بلد نیستی کجاها باهاش راحتی یا نه ...ولی درسای دهم و یازدهمتون اسونه بخونشون ...اخراشم که براتون حذفه من چون دقیق نمیدونم نمیتونم بگم ...سقفو گذاشتی ۵۰ درصد اوکی شروع که کنی به خودن با توجه به سرعت خوندنت و سختی و اسونی مباحث کم کم رو ریل میوفتی به این ۵۰ برس بعد هی درصدا رو زیادش کن و مطالب بیشتر بخون همه اینا بازم میگم برا همین ۳۰ ۴۰ روزه

----------


## -SmS-

"چه روشی در پیش گرفتم؟ من گفتم اگه بشه 16 ساعت رو خوند این درصد ها میشه یا نه .از سال دیگه سوال پرسیدم گفتم میشه 16 ساعت بخونم یا نه؟
فقط بی ربط حرف میزنید شما سه تا مثلا خیلی بلدین؟خب جواب سوال خودمو درست بدین چرا میپیچونین؟"
منظورم از روش، ۱۶ ساعت مطالعه بود و درضمن حرفی هم از ۱۶ ساعت خوندن در طول سال نزدم، منظورم تو همین مدت باقی مونده بود. از حرفات و لحنت مشخصه انقدر عصبی شدی اصلا نظر من و اون دو نفر دیگه رو کامل نخوندی.
به نظرم تایپک نزدی که نظرات دیگران رو بخونی، تایپک زدی تا اون چیزی رو که دلت میخواد بشنوی، بهت بگن. اگه کسی هم مخالف میلت نظر بده از عصبانیت منفجر میشی و شروع میکنی به هر کاری که بتونی باهاش خالی بشی‌(یه نمونش هم اینکه هر کی طبق میلت نظر داده بهش لایک دادی و بالعکس)
درمورد اینکه گفتی سوالت این نبود که میشه ۱۶ ساعت خوند یا نه. مثل این میمونه که یه آدم ۱متری بپرسه اگه قدش ۲متر بشه میتونه بره تیم ملی بسکتبال یا نه؟ بعد انتظار داشته باشه ما بهش جواب بدیم(و اگه اون فرد مثل شما باشه لابد باید بهش بگیم تو حتما میتونی! تا یه وقت بهش برنخوره) اینکه من فرض کنم شما ۱۶ ساعت میخونین و بعد به سوالتون جواب بدم خیلی علمی تخیلیه. شما رو نمیدونم ولی من یکی که چیزی نزدم و نمیتونم اراده کنم که توهم بزنم.
شما هم بهتر بود اول مینوشتی چی دوست داری بهت بگیم تا به خاطر نظر من و چنتا دوست دیگه انقدر بهتون فشار نیاد و حرص نخورید.
بعد کنکور هم شما رو میبینم. مثل همه اونای دیگه که چن ماه مونده به کنکور تایپک میزدن که از الان میشه؟ و شروع میکردن هزار جور قسم میخوردن که روزی ۱۴ ساعت و ۱۶ ساعت و ۲۵ ساعت میخونن. همشون هم موفق شدن و به هدفشون رسیدن! حرفای من و چن نفر دیگه از روی دشمنی و حسادته. شما زیاد سخت نگیر. بیشتر سعی کن نظرات اون خاله خرس ها رو بخونی. اونا بهتر کمک میکنن، همونطور که سالای قبل به امثال شما کمک کردن تا موفق بشن.

----------


## -SmS-

> ببین فامیل خودم تو سه ماه از صفر شروع کرد پزشکی اورد...اون مصاحبه دو دختر با معدل ۱۵ تو سایت کنکور ۱۰۰ هم هست یهو شروع کردن با ۱۶ ساعت خوندن پزشکی اوردن دولتی...یه احتمال هست ایا این شدنتی یا نه ممکن یا غیر ممکن که من میگم ممکنه شاید تعداد کمی موفق شدن ولی شدن ،،،ساعت مطالعه ۱۶ ساعت درسته زیاده ولی بدن ربات بودن نمیخواد انگیزه میخواد فقط انگیزه خیلی زیاد بعد دیگه هورمونات نمیفهمن شبه یا روز فقط درس میخونی... تک رقمی میشناسم ماه اخر ۴۰ روز اخر روزی ۲۰ ساعت میخوند...من اهل نظر دادن نبودم دیدم دارن ناامید میکنن اومدم گفتم به شدنش میشه شروع کنه بقیه ش به خودش بستگی داره میخونه مردونه همه تلاششو میکنه شد شد نشدم چیزی از دست نداده ...ضمنا هرکس از این تاپیکا زد هم فرق رو موفق نشدن نگیریم بعضی وقتا ادم فقط یه اشاره نیاز داره یه تایید شخص ثالث تا یه دل بشه و حرکت کنه از ادم ۱۸ ۱۹ ساله چه توقعیه که همه تصمیما و شکا رو خودش برطرف کنه و علامه دهر باشه...
> ببین برا رتبه اوردن و کلا موفق شدن باید یه استراتژی داشته باشی برو رتبه ۹۴۳ منطقه ۱ ۹۸ رو تو سایت گزینه ۲ ببین ...رتبه ۱۱۴۳(اگه درست یادم باشه)منطقه ۳ سال ۹۷ تو سایت کانون ببین ....اینا از روش جهش رتبه استفاده کردن یعنی بالا بردن زیست و عمومیا و شیمی و نخوندن تقریبی ریاضی فیزیک...۳۰ روز وقت داری تا خونده ها رو بخونی من وقت ندارم همه روشا رو بنویسم ولی بگرد و پیدا کن و بخون اصل اول و اخر تلاشه
> رتبه ای که میخوای اره میشه حتی میشه بهترش کرد....تو همین انجمن یکی تو ۵۰ روز رتبه شو اورد تا ۶ هزار و نشون داد میشه 
> اگه تایید منو میخوای میگم میشه دیگه بعدش این سایت و ایینترنت و همه چیو بذار کنار تا خود روز کنکور نه درگیر شو نه ذهنتو درگیر کن


اولا شما n نفری که موفق نشدن رو نمیبینی ولی ۴ نفر که تازه معلوم نیست راست میگن یا دروغ رو میبینین.
دوما گفتین یه نفر رو میشناسین که ۴۰ روز روزی ۲۰ساعت می خوند؟ خب منم یکی رو میشناسم ۴۰ سال هر روز روزی ۲۵ ساعت درس می خوند. دیگه اینوجایی نگو. تو فرهنگ لغت هم کلمه "دروغ" رو پیدا کن بخون. هرکی هرچی گفت که شما نباید باور کنی.
یه لحظه یاد این برنامه افتادم. از دقیقه ۳۰ ببینید. خاطره جالبیه و مرتبط با بحث:
https://tvnasim.ir/program/11904

----------


## the.lusifer

> روزی ۱۶ ساعت؟ نه اصلا. به هیچ وجه نمیشه. اگر هم از هر هزار نفر یکی اینکارو انجام بده مسلما دیوانه ترین آدم بین اون هزار نفر خودشه.این جور رفتار ها صرفا یه جور حماقت از روی "اضطرابه". اگه هم فکر میکنی قصدم نا امید کردنت بود،کاملا درست فکر کردی. اینایی هم که میان میگن حتما میشه،تو میتونی و از این چرندیات، دارن از روی شکم حرف میزنن. پیش خودشون هم فکر میکنن چه قدر آدم خوبی هستن که دارن به یکی امید میدن و کمکش میکنن در حالی که اینکار کمک که نیست هیچ، عین دوستی خاله خرسه هست.
> پیشنهادم اینه اول از همه زمان هایی که خیلی مضطربی مثل یکی دو ماه مونده به کنکور، تصمیم های هیجانی نگیر و به جاش با افراد دیگه(و نه اونایی که تو شرایط خودت هستن) مشورت کن.
> راستش من خیلی توانایی و دانش مشاوره دادن به کسی رو ندارم ولی چون تو این شرایط بودم، پیشنهادم اینه که از اونجایی که صفری، فعلا هر چند ساعتی که میتونی و خیلی خسته نمیشی(معمولا برای کسی که خیلی وقته درس نخونده در حد ۵ یا ۶ ساعته) شروع کن و تابستون با برنامه کانون کل یا بیشتر پایه رو بخون و اصلا سراغ پیش نرو. مسلما اگه تنبلی نکنی و پیوسته درس بخونی سال بعد نتیجه خوبی میگیری. ولی امسال احتمال اینکه بتونی موفق بشی تقریبا صفره، به خصوص با این روشی که در پیش گرفتی.


میدونی شانس و احتمالِ اینکه شما "وجود" داشتی باشی.. احتمالِ اینکه حقیقتا به دنیا اومده باشی .. چقدره ..؟
1 در 10 به توان 2,685,000 .. یعنی 1 از یه 10 ، که جلوش 2 میلیون و ششصد و هشتاد و پنج هزارتا صفره.... این یعنی 
 ...the odds of you being alive are basically zero


امکان نداره که تو وجود داشته باشی....

ولی وجود داری...

و داری از این شانست برای گند زدن به زندگی یک نفرِ دیگه که دقیقا به اندازه ی تو خارق العادست استفاده میکنی.. باریکلا Good choice .
حالا همه ی این داستان به کنار..
 شما برای منی که شانسِ زنده بودنم یک در 10 به توان 2 میلیون و ششصد و هشتاد و پنج هزار هست یه لطفی کن و توضیح بده که دقیقا احتمال موفقیت در کنکور رو به چه شیوه ای حساب کردین که صفر رو به دست آوردین..؟

سال 2019 نفر اولِ آزمونی مشابه کنکور ، در هند اعلام کرد روزی 20 ساعت درس می خوند.. بنابراین دوستان یه لطفی کنید و بعد از این شکست های رقت انگیزتون رو در قالب یک قانون کلی به خورد دیگران ندید.. شاید بقیه تواناییشون بیشتر از شماست...

من موافق انگیزه کیلویی نیستم ..هیچ وقت نبودم.. اما از جملاتِ توأم با قید انحصار بدم میاد...
قید انحصار مثل : حتما ، باید ، به هیچ وجه...

ایشون نه الزاما میتونن موفق بشن.. و نه الزما ناموفق .
با این حال ، اگه کمکی از دستتون برنمیاد ؛ پس حداقل سکوت کنید.
مرسی.

----------


## -SmS-

> میدونی شانس و احتمالِ اینکه شما "وجود" داشتی باشی.. احتمالِ اینکه حقیقتا به دنیا اومده باشی .. چقدره ..؟
> 1 در 10 به توان 2,685,000 .. یعنی 1 از یه 10 ، که جلوش 2 میلیون و ششصد و هشتاد و پنج هزارتا صفره.... این یعنی 
>  ...the odds of you being alive are basically zero
> 
> 
> امکان نداره که تو وجود داشته باشی....
> 
> ولی وجود داری...
> 
> ...


اوه! جملات اول که خیلی سطحش بالا بود و پرمحتوا. دربارشون نظری نمیدم. فقط فهمیدم تازه به فصل احتمال رسیدین و احتمالا چن وقتیه دارین کلاس زبان میرین.طبیعیه که اولش ذوق دارین. به مرور زمان درست میشه.
نکته اینه که شما میتونید تا آخر عمر تو خیالاتتون زندگی کنین و درباره تخیلاتی که احتمال وقوعشون ۱۰ به توان n- هست سخنرانی کنین. فقط جهت اطلاعتون جای این تخیلات و قصه ها توی فیلمای علمی تخیلیه نه جهان واقع، چون نه هیچ ارزشی دارن و نه هیچ کاربردی.
مورد ۲۰ ساعت مطالعه اگرچه قضیه مثل روز روشنه و یه بچه ۵ ساله هم میتونه بفهمدش(کسی که نخواد بفهمه تکلیفش روشنه) ولی از اونجایی که من تازه به فصل اعصاب رسیدم میدونم بد نیست آدم هر چن وقت از قشر خاکستری مغزش کار بکشه و آکبندش نزاره. اگه به جای این مهملات بی فایده چن دقیقه درباره خواب تو اینترنت مطلب بخونید شاید بفهمین تقریبا همه انسان های بالغ به ۸-۷ ساعت خواب نیاز دارن(?=۷-۲۴) حتی اگه فردی جزو اون درصد خیلی کمی از افراد که نیاز به ۴ ساعت خواب هم دارن باشه، باید "تمام" زمان بیداریش بدون وقفه درس بخونه.حالا اگه بیخیال توانایی مغز انسان، مشکلات جسمانی،زمان استراحت بین دروس،حمام و هزار چیز دیگه بشیم، صبحانه،ناهار و شام رو چیکار کنه؟ دستشویی چی؟ البته میتونم حدس بزنم الان میگید احتمالِ اینکه حقیقتا به دنیا اومده باشی 1 در 10 به توان 2,685,000 هست، پس ممکنه انسان بتونه چندین ماه بدون خوردن و آشامیدن و دستشویی رفتن زنده بمونه و روزی ۲۰ ساعت هم درس بخونه!
درمورد کمک که گفتین، اولین چیزی که به ذهنم رسید داستان دوستی خاله خرسه بود. اونجا هم خرسه خیلی به دوستش کمک کرد.ماشالا تو این تایپک بیشتر از جنگل خرس پیدا میشه.
اون قید هم صرفا به خاطر رسوندن منظورم و منصرف کردن ایشون از اینکار بود. نمیدونستم شما چی دوست داری و چی دوست نداری. دفعه بعد نظرم رو میدم شما ویرایش کنی بعد میفرستم.
در آخر هم خوندن لینک زیر هم مرتبط تر و هم مفید تر از اون اعداد مهمل و بی ربط به موضوعه:چند نکته برای موفقیت در کنکور کارشناسی ارشد | روزنوشته‌های محمدرضا شعبانعلی 
نویسندش هم مثل من کلی تو زندگیش شکست رقت انگیز داشته و آدم به شدت بیسوادیه، کافیه دربارش یه سرچ بکنین. درضمن  اگه کسی رو نمیشناسی درباره زندگیش نظر نده. حالا بماند اصلا زندگی کسی به شما مربوط نیست. به خصوص افرادی که برخلاف شما چندین مدال المپیاد ندارن و رتبه یک کنکور نشدن!

----------


## the.lusifer

> اوه! جملات اول که خیلی سطحش بالا بود و پرمحتوا. دربارشون نظری نمیدم. فقط فهمیدم تازه به فصل احتمال رسیدین و احتمالا چن وقتیه دارین کلاس زبان میرین.
> اما از اونجایی که من تازه به فصل اعصاب رسیدم میدونم بد نیست آدم هر چن وقت از قشر خاکستری مغزش کار بکشه و آکبندش نزاره. اگه به جای این مهملات بی فایده چن دقیقه درباره خواب تو اینترنت مطلب بخونید شاید بفهمین تقریبا همه انسان های بالغ به ۸-۷ ساعت خواب نیاز دارن(?=۷-۲۴) حتی اگه فردی جزو اون درصد خیلی کمی از افراد که نیاز به ۴ ساعت خواب هم دارن باشه، باید "تمام" زمان بیداریش بدون وقفه درس بخونه.حالا اگه بیخیال توانایی مغز انسان، مشکلات جسمانی،زمان استراحت بین دروس،حمام و هزار چیز دیگه بشیم، صبحانه،ناهار و شام رو چیکار کنه؟ دستشویی چی؟ البته میتونم حدس بزنم الان میگید احتمالِ اینکه حقیقتا به دنیا اومده باشی 1 در 10 به توان 2,685,000 هست، پس ممکنه انسان بتونه چندین ماه بدون خوردن و آشامیدن و دستشویی رفتن زنده بمونه و روزی ۲۰ ساعت هم درس بخونه!
> درمورد کمک که گفتین، اولین چیزی که به ذهنم رسید داستان دوستی خاله خرسه بود. اونجا هم خرسه خیلی به دوستش کمک کرد.ماشالا تو این تایپک بیشتر از جنگل خرس پیدا میشه.
> اون قید هم صرفا به خاطر رسوندن منظورم و منصرف کردن ایشون از اینکار بود. نمیدونستم شما چی دوست داری و چی دوست نداری. دفعه بعد نظرم رو میدم شما ویرایش کنی بعد میفرستم.
> در آخر هم خوندن لینک زیر هم مرتبط تر و هم مفید تر از اون اعداد مهمل و بی ربط به موضوعه:چند نکته برای موفقیت در کنکور کارشناسی ارشد | روزنوشته‌های محمدرضا شعبانعلی 
> نویسندش هم مثل من کلی تو زندگیش شکست رقت انگیز داشته و آدم به شدت بیسوادیه، کافیه دربارش یه سرچ بکنین. درضمن  اگه کسی رو نمیشناسی درباره زندگیش نظر نده. حالا بماند اصلا زندگی کسی به شما مربوط نیست. به خصوص افرادی که برخلاف شما چندین مدال المپیاد ندارن و رتبه یک کنکور نشدن!


: )
دوست عزیز ؛ اجازه بدین بنده بنا به دلایل شخصی نخوام که این بحث رو ادامه بدم.. همون جمله ابتدایی شما کافی بود برای این تصمیم.

جناب محمدرضا شعبانعلی رو هم شما اگه درست میشناختید، باید میدونستید که ایشون .. برای سالها ، تنها 2 ساعت در شبانه روز می خوابیدن.
2 ماه تلاشِ خارج از عرف برای رسیدن به چیزی که عمیقا بهش نیاز داریم .. زیاد نیست.
اگه از نظر شما زیاد و غیر ممکنه.. باید بگم عمیقا متاثر شدم براتون از این بابت.
در هر صورت؛ موفق باشید.

پ.ن : نظرت رو هم زحمت بکش خودت ویرایش کن. اگه دست من باشه حذفش میکنم عزیز.

----------


## Mysterious

*@jacks 

واقعا قابل پیش بینی نیستش،بدون استرس بخون ولی با کیفیت
به درصد و رتبه ابدا فکر نکن 
فکرت آروم باشه بازده بالاتر میره♥️*

----------


## -SmS-

> : )
> دوست عزیز ؛ اجازه بدین بنده بنا به دلایل شخصی نخوام که این بحث رو ادامه بدم.. همون جمله ابتدایی شما کافی بود برای این تصمیم.
> 
> جناب محمدرضا شعبانعلی رو هم شما اگه درست میشناختید، باید میدونستید که ایشون .. برای سالها ، تنها 2 ساعت در شبانه روز می خوابیدن.
> 2 ماه تلاشِ خارج از عرف برای رسیدن به چیزی که عمیقا بهش نیاز داریم .. زیاد نیست.
> اگه از نظر شما زیاد و غیر ممکنه.. باید بگم عمیقا متاثر شدم براتون از این بابت.
> در هر صورت؛ موفق باشید.
> 
> پ.ن : نظرت رو هم زحمت بکش خودت ویرایش کن. اگه دست من باشه حذفش میکنم عزیز.


درباره محمد رضا شعبانعلی، تو متنی که نوشته کاملا و کاملا تکلیف رو روشن کرده. جالب اینجاست نظر خودش هم ۱۸۰ درجه تغییر دادین. حداقل وقتی لینک متنش اینجاست تحریف نکنین. حتی اگه روزی دو ساعت هم میخوابید نظرش کاملا مخالف شماست. 
جالبه اعتراف کردین کل متنو نخوندین. یعنی جملات ابتدایی انقدر فشارش زیاد بود که نتونستین ادامه بدین؟ میخواین ابتداشو حذف کنم اگرچه احتمالا حالتون بیشتر بد میشه.
از این بازی ها هم که تا کم میارین و جوابی ندارین فوری ژست حق به جانب میگیرین و اتو کشیده حرف میزنین دیگه قدیمی شده.
ظاهرا دیکتاتور درونتون هم برخلاف ژستتون خیلی فعاله. بالاتر که با لحن اتو کشیدتون گفتی خفه شو الان هم دستور دادین نظرمو حذف کنم. مثل همه دیکتاتور ها که نمیتونن نظر مخالف رو بشنون، فقط فرق شما اینه که زورتون به خودتون هم نمیرسه.
شما برو روزی ۲۵ ساعت درس بخون و احتمال زنده بودن مردمو حفظ کن و بعدش هم به اینکه چقدر باسوادی افتخار کن. بهتره به جای متاثر شدن! برای بقیه، یه نگاه به خودتون بندازین و برای شخصیت به شدت سطحی، مبتذل و ارتجاعی خودتون(که سعی میکنین با ژست گرفتن و لفاظی مخفیش کنید) متاثر بشید. به سلامت.

----------


## the.lusifer

> درباره محمد رضا شعبانعلی، تو متنی که نوشته کاملا و کاملا تکلیف رو روشن کرده. جالب اینجاست نظر خودش هم ۱۸۰ درجه تغییر دادین. حداقل وقتی لینک متنش اینجاست تحریف نکنین. حتی اگه روزی دو ساعت هم میخوابید نظرش کاملا مخالف شماست. لااقل نظر منو که کوتاهه تا ته میخوندین. انقدر فشارش زیاد بود؟
> از این بازی ها هم که تا کم میارین و جوابی ندارین فوری ژست حق به جانب میگیرین و اتو کشیده حرف میزنین دیگه قدیمی شده. شما برو روزی ۲۵ ساعت درس بخون و احتمال زنده بودن مردمو حفظ کن. به سلامت.


دوست عزیز ؛ نظرتون رو بنده همون موقع خوندم تا انتها.. منتهی همون جمله ی اولتون برای اینکه تمایلی نداشته باشم به ادامه ی بحث کافی بود... ظاهرا اونی که نظر من رو نخونده شما بودین. و نه برعکس.
به قول یکی از دوستان بحث کردن خوبه.. منتهی به شرطی که همیشه یه نیم نگاهی هم به مخاطبت داشته باشی.. ببینی آیا ذره ای گرایش به تفکر داره یا نه..؟
.
هرچند که مطالعاتِ جدی ای نشده تا به حال در خصوص تبعات کم خوابی ؛ اما طبعا افراط در هرچیزی میتونه مضر باشه و شکی درش نیست.
من با نسخه ای که ایشون برای دیگران تجویز کردن کاری ندارم... به اون روشِ تهاجمی خودش کار دارم که ازش استفاده کرده برای رسیدن به جایگاهی که امروز درش هست ، جایگاهی که بتونه برای بقیه با توانایی ها و اهداف و شرایط و امکانات مختلف نسخه یکسان تجویز کنه... و در مورد تلاش خودش و آنچه که در پشتِ صحنه گذشته سکوت کنه...
.
من بابت شیوه ای که انتخاب کردم برای مکالمه با شما ، به خودم افتخار میکنم ...اینکه شما خودت رو لایقِ این ادبیات نمیدونی بحثِ دیگه ایه.
ای کاش میدونستین که هرچه تُنِ کوچه بازاریشو بیشتر کنید ؛ محق تر جلوه نخواهید کرد.

----------


## -SmS-

> دوست عزیز ؛ نظرتون رو بنده همون موقع خوندم تا انتها.. منتهی همون جمله ی اولتون برای اینکه تمایلی نداشته باشم به ادامه ی بحث کافی بود... ظاهرا اونی که نظر من رو نخونده شما بودین. و نه برعکس.
> به قول یکی از دوستان بحث کردن خوبه.. منتهی به شرطی که همیشه یه نیم نگاهی هم به مخاطبت داشته باشی.. ببینی آیا ذره ای گرایش به تفکر داره یا نه..؟
> .
> هرچند که مطالعاتِ جدی ای نشده تا به حال در خصوص تبعات کم خوابی ؛ اما طبعا افراط در هرچیزی میتونه مضر باشه و شکی درش نیست.
> من با نسخه ای که ایشون برای دیگران تجویز کردن کاری ندارم... به اون روشِ تهاجمی خودش کار دارم که ازش استفاده کرده برای رسیدن به جایگاهی که امروز درش هست ، جایگاهی که بتونه برای بقیه با توانایی ها و اهداف و شرایط و امکانات مختلف نسخه یکسان تجویز کنه... و در مورد تلاش خودش و آنچه که در پشتِ صحنه گذشته سکوت کنه...
> .
> من بابت شیوه ای که انتخاب کردم برای مکالمه با شما ، به خودم افتخار میکنم ...اینکه شما خودت رو لایقِ این ادبیات نمیدونی بحثِ دیگه ایه.
> ای کاش میدونستین که هرچه تُنِ کوچه بازاریشو بیشتر کنید ؛ محق تر جلوه نخواهید کرد.


اون ادبیات تقلبی که به گروه خونیتون نمیخوره، نه بی سوادی شما رو مخفی میکنه، نه کم آوردنتون رو، نه اون دیکتاتور درونتون که کاملا نشونش دادین. اون ادبیات عقده باسواد بودنتون رو ازبین نمیبره و فقط مخفیش میکنه. اگه سطح و سواد فرد به اتو کشیده حرافی کردن باشه پس احتمالا امثال مارکس بی سواد ترین متفکران تاریخن که لیاقت ادبیات امثال شما رو ندارن و عصا قورت داده هایی که شما اداشونو در میارید بزرگ ترین متفکران تاریخ.
"هرچه تُنِ کوچه بازاریشو بیشتر کنید ؛ محق تر جلوه نخواهید کرد" فک کنم همون جمله منه فقط به جای اتو کشیده کوچه بازاری گذاشتین. لااقل کپی رایت رو رعایت کنید :Yahoo (21): 
از اونجایی که اهل تفکرید (اینجاش خیلی خنده دار بود) کتاب فلسفه و منطق انسانی ها رو تهیه کنید. با روزی ۲۵ ساعت مطالعه احتمالا یکی دو روزه تمومه. اونوقت شاید زمانی که کم آوردین یا برای پنهان کردن ضعف های شخصیتیتون به لفاظی و سفسطه پناه نبرین.
نقل قول اولم رو که دوباره خوندم، میبینم چیز خاصی نگفتم که شما انقدر حرص میخورین. دو خط نظر ساده که ۲۰ خط جواب عجیب غریب همراه با تحقیر کردن طرف مقابل نداره. حالا میفهمم چرا آخر هر نظری که میدین یه جوری خواهش و تمنا میکنین جواب ندم. آخه نظر کسی که شما رو نمیخوره. اگه نمیتونین تحمل کنین، همون چند خط اول هم نخونید.باز هم به سلامت.

----------


## the.lusifer

> اون ادبیات تقلبی که به گروه خونیتون نمیخوره، نه بی سوادی شما رو مخفی میکنه، نه کم آوردنتون رو، نه اون دیکتاتور درونتون که کاملا نشونش دادین. اون ادبیات عقده باسواد بودنتون رو ازبین نمیبره و فقط مخفیش میکنه. اگه سطح و سواد فرد به اتو کشیده حرافی کردن باشه پس احتمالا امثال مارکس بی سواد ترین متفکران تاریخن که لیاقت ادبیات امثال شما رو ندارن و شما در کنار سایر عصا قورت داده ها بزرگ ترین متفکران تاریخ.
> "هرچه تُنِ کوچه بازاریشو بیشتر کنید ؛ محق تر جلوه نخواهید کرد" فک کنم همون جمله منه فقط به جای اتو کشیده کوچه بازاری گذاشتین. لااقل کپی رایت رو رعایت کنید
> از اونجایی که اهل تفکرید (اینجاش خیلی خنده دار بود) کتاب فلسفه و منطق انسانی ها رو تهیه کنید. با روزی ۲۵ ساعت مطالعه احتمالا یکی دو روزه تمومه. اونوقت شاید زمانی که کم آوردین یا برای پنهان کردن ضعف های شخصیتیتون به لفاظی و سفسطه پناه نبرین. باز هم به سلامت.



خوشحالم که همیشه کمترین تلاش ، برای بالا زدنِ  گندآب متعفن شخصیت بعضی ها از دهانشون کافیه...
آسون تر از اون چیزی بود که فکرش رو می کردم.

بقیه داستان ، قضاوت و تصمیم گیریه..
که میذارم به عهده ی سایر خوانندگان این تاپیک.

مکالمه ی فوق العاده ای بود.. 
شب بخیر عزیزم..
بوس : )

----------


## -SmS-

> خوشحالم که همیشه کمترین تلاش ، برای بالا زدنِ  گندآب متعفن شخصیت بعضی ها از دهانشون کافیه...
> آسون تر از اون چیزی بود که فکرش رو می کردم.
> 
> بقیه داستان ، قضاوت و تصمیم گیریه..
> که میذارم به عهده ی سایر خوانندگان این تاپیک.
> 
> مکالمه ی فوق العاده ای بود.. 
> شب بخیر عزیزم..
> بوس : )


بالاخره از اون پوسته اتوکشیده و به ظاهر مودبتون اومدین بیرون و باطنتون رو نشون دادین. انصافا خیلی خوب دست پیشو میگیرین که پس نیفتین. اتفاقا ممنونم که دوباره پیش دستی کردین و حرفی که من باید بهتون میزدم رو شما خودتون گفتین، چون کارم راحت تر شد. البته گنداب شخصیت شما بر خلاف چیزی که گفتین خیلی هم زود بالا نزد. خوب تونستین نگهش دارین. البته شاید تواناییتون بیشتر بوده و من بی خبرم. البته من برخلاف شما قصد توهین ندارم. توهین کردن برای کسی مثل شماست که با لفاظی و سفسطه به هدفش نرسیده و دیگه سلاحی جز توهین نداره. بعد از توهین هم راهی نمیمونه جز فرار کردن و گذاشتن قضاوت به عهده خوانندگان. به هر حال مرسی بابت پست آخر :Yahoo (6): 
از استارتر هم، با اینکه تو این تایپک با هم مخالفیم، معذرت میخوام بابت بحثی که پیش اومد و تایپکشون بیشتر از قبل به حاشیه رفت. اگه نقل قول اولی که به نظرشون زدم رو ببینین متوجه میشین بدون نیت بد و توهین و حاشیه بود و همچنین مرتبط به موضوع تایپک بود ولی چندین بخش از جواب ایشون ... بازم معذرت.

----------


## God_of_war

> داداش من میخونم هر طور شده تا اخرش 16 ساعت رو میخونم .نظرت چیه الان؟گفتم فرض بگیر اگه قبول نمیکنی


(۱۶ ساعت بخونی میشه قبول شد ولی مغزت میسوزه ) من تضمین میکنم نه این تایم رو میخونی نه قبول میشی. باهات دشمنی ندارم یه چیز ثابت شدس. اصلا فک کن دشمنتم انگیزه بگیر بخون بیا کارنامه بزار حال منو بگیر. من رفتم بُعد پنجم ایندتو دیدم
 :Yahoo (15):  (شوخی)
 الان یه سری ها شاکی میشن چرا انگیزه نمیدی بهش همون کاری که شما بی سوادا  ۲ سال اول با من کردین دوس ندارم کسی این مدلی بخونه چون اخرش از دست رفتن عمره و معتاد میشه به ریختن برنامه های فضایی برنامه هایی که هیچ وقت تمومش نمیکنه هی امید الکی مثل دومینو میره تا اخر عمرت بهت گفتم اهسته پیوسته بخون این دو ماه رو ۱۲ ساعت بخون اگه واقعا انگیزت خوبه و اهل عملی بعد کنکور نرمال بخون هر چند میدونم بعدش نمیخونی و منتظر نتیجه کنکوری تازه از مهر و ابان بخوای بخونی تازه بیای تو باغ کنکور  اوووووهههه یه سالتم از دست میدی بازم در جا میزنی . موفق باشی امیدوارم قبول شی اینا رو گفتم پیشگیری کنی داش

----------


## B.R

من ی رفیق دارم همش باهم بودیم ترازش تو قلم چی نهایتش ۴۵۰۰ میشد
پایه درسیشم خوب نبود ک بگم اره پایه اش خوب بود معدلش درحد ۱۵ ۱۶ بود
ولی پارسال فقط خرداد خوند ۱۸هزار شد
خیلیم نخوند درحد روزی ۸ ساعت 
من اینو باچشم خودم دیدم
شمام شروع کن بخون باقیش توکل برخدا

----------


## V_buqs

باز شروع شد

----------


## Dr__Masoumeh

> میشه دیگه گفتم که عزیز 
> منتهی تایم دی وی دی بیشتر از چیزی که هست طول میکشه، اونم زیست که شوخی نیست، مثلا شاکری میاد یه نکته سریع میگه تو نفهمیدی چی گفته نمیتونی بزنه بره جلو که ... باید بزنی عقب ببینی چی گفتن یه نگاهی به کتاب کنی یه سری به دفترت بزنی نکته ها رو یادداشت کنی ، 
> دشمنی ندارم حاجی ،
> به والله حرفم اینه زیاده روی داری میکنی ، زیاده روی هم خودش سمه، تو دی وی دی رو کامل ببین بعدشم تست های کنکور رو متناسب باهاش بزن برو جلو، تایم مطالعه تو که دست من نیست نمیدونم چند صفحه رو چند ساعت میخونی، آخه خوندن که ملاک نیست حاجی، یکی 20 صفحه رو 2 روز میخونه ولی کامل میفهمه چی به چیه یه نفر همون 20 صفحه کار 3 ساعتشه ، 
> 
> حذف هم خواستی کنی یه بار گفتم ، مثلا بیا گیاهی شاکری شعبانی رو داخل پک 60 شون نبین و حذف کن یا سری قسمتای 12 هم رو هم حذف کن
> همه چی بستگی به خودت داره، 
> فردا دی وی دی رو پلی کن، 3 ساعتشو ببین ، بعد نگا به ساعتت کن ببین چقدرش رفته همه چی معلوم میشه.


سلام وقت بخیر
میتونم بپرسم رتبه و تراز شما چند بود که پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد قبول شدین ؟

----------


## Matean

من یه بار۱۵ساعت خوندم بعدش تایه هفته فلج شدم نتونسم یه ساعتم بخونم.الان ت*م نمیکنم از۱۳بیشتر بخونم اونوقت تو میخای۱۶ساعت بخونی؟نمیشه داداش.از ساعتای کم شروع کن تا۱۲ساعت برو.از۱۲بیشتر بشه ضرره

----------


## Amirsina

> سلام من صفر صفرم
> اگه از الان تا کنکور بشینم 950 ساعت درس بخونم یعنی هر روز 16.5 ساعت به چه رتبه ای میتونم برسم؟
> تو اختصاصی ها هم نمیخوام ریاضی و فیزیک بخونم
> میخونما ولی ریاضی رو برای 10 درصد میخونم و فیزیک رو برای 30 درصد زدن 
> با این شرایط بقیه درسا رو میتونم به چه درصدایی برسونم؟
> میخوام این درصدا رو بزنم تو این زمان  میشه؟ هر کدوم چند ساعت میخواد؟
> ادبیات 36
> عربی 60
> دینی 68
> ...


انقد از این "از الان میشه" و "الان دیر نیست " و اینا دیدم حالم داره به هم میخوره.تو یه جمله:*نه نمیشه!!!!
*کسی که به خاطر این چیزا میاد انجمن و از اینا مینویسه قطعا نمیتونه.کسی که تا الآن نخونده بعد از اینم نمیخونه.البته یه سریا هستن که تو 3 ماه تونستن ولی اونا هیچوقت تو انجمن ول نبودن.
اگه دوست دارید از این چرتوپرتا بنویسید حداقل کسی رو تگ نکنید.

----------

